# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين اليمن >  قانون الشركات التجارية اليمني

## محمد عادل رأفت

قانون الشركات التجارية اليمني
قانون رقم (22) لسنة 1997م
بشأن الشركات التجارية
باسم الشعب :
رئيس الجمهورية :
بعد الاطلاع على دستور الجمهورية اليمنية .
وعلى القانون رقم (34) لسنة 1991م بشأن الشركات التجارية .
وبعد موافقة مجلس النواب .
أصدرنا القانون الآتي :
الباب الأول
تعاريف وأحكام عامة
مادة (1) : يسمى هذا القانون (قانون الشركات التجارية) 
مادة (2) : يكون للألفاظ والعبارات التالية المعاني المبينة إلى جانب كل منها ما لم ينص على خلاف ذلك :
الجمهورية : الجمهورية اليمنية .
الوزارة : وزارة التموين والتجارة .
الوزير : وزير التموين والتجارة .
السجل : السجل التجاري .
نظام الشركة : النظام الأساسي للشركة .
العقد : عقد تأسيس الشركة .
أمين السجل : أمين السجل التجاري المكلف بتسجيل التجار والشركات التجارية في وزارة التموين والتجارة .
المراقب : هو مدير عام الإدارة العامة للشركات .
المحكمة : الهيئة القضائية التي يقع ضمن اختصاصها البت في القضايا المتعلقة بأحكام هذا القانون .
الشركة : أي شركة تجارية ، ويتحدد نوعها حسب سياق النص .
الجمعية العامة : الهيئة العامة للمساهمين .
الشركة الأجنبية : أي شركة يكون مركزها الرئيسي أو تكون مؤسسة خارج الجمهورية .
مادة (3) : يعتبر هذا القانون جزءاً من قانون التجارة وتسري أحكامه على جميع الشركات التجارية المؤسسة في الجمهورية والواردة في هذا القانون أو يقع فيها مركزها الرئيسي .
مادة 4 :
1 - الشركات التجارية عقد يلتزم بمقتضاه شخصان أو أكثر يشترك كل منهم في مشاريع الشركة التجارية بحصة من مال أو عمل ، ويقتسم مع غيره ما ينشأ عن هذه المشاريع من ربح أو خسارة . 
2 - يتم تأليف الشركة وتأسيسها وتسجيلها وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون وللمراقب أو أمين السجل أن يرفض تسجيل أي شركة مؤلفة خلافاً لأحكامه ،وللمتضرر أن يطعن أمام القضاء أو يثبت أنها مؤلفة طبقاً للقانون.
مادة (5) : يفسر أي نص ورد في العقد أو النظام وفقاً لما ورد في أحدهما ويستكمل بالرجوع إلى أحكام هذا القانون وقانون التجارة والعرف التجاري بما لا يتعارض مع صراحة النص في هذا القانون .
مادة (6) :
1 - لا يجوز تسجيل شركة باسم شركة أخرى مسجلة في الجمهورية قبلها أو باسم يشبهه بدرجة تؤدي إلى الالتباس أو الغش .
2 - يستثنى من حكم الفقرة السابقة الشركات ذات الأسماء المتماثلة أوالمتشابهة والمسجلة قبل صدور هذا القانون وللمحكمة المختصة وحدهاالفصل في النزاع الناشئ عن التماثل أو التشابه في الأسماء .
‎مادة (7) : 
1 - مع مراعاة أحكام المادة (6) من هذا القانون تعتبر جميع الشركات المسجلة بمقتضى القوانين النافذة في الجمهورية قبل العمل بهذاالقانون قائمة بشكل مشروع على أن تعدل أوضاعها مع أحكامه خلال مدةأقصاها سنة من تاريخ نفاذه وإلا اعتبرت غير مسجلة .
2 - يحق لمجالس إدارة الشركات المساهمة والشركات ذات المسئولية المحدودة تعديل أحكام أنظمتها وعقودها المخالفة لهذاالقانون وكذلك إضافة الأحكام التي يقتضيها هذا القانون دون الرجوع إلى جمعياتها العامة خلا فترة التعديل المحددة في الفقرة السابقة من هذه المادة على أن يحيط المجلس الجمعيات العامة علماً بذلك في أول اجتماع تعقده .
3 - تخضع إجراءات تعديل أوضاع الشركات وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون للأحكام والإجراءات الخاصة بالتأسيس والتسجيل والنشرالواردة فيه .
مادة (8) : يجب أن يكون غرض الشركة التجارية عملاً تجارياً مشروعاً ولا يكون مخالفاً للقوانين النافذة .
مادة (9) : تتألف الشركات التجارية المشروعة بموجب هذا القانون من النوعين التاليين من الشركات :
أ - شركات الأشخاص وتضم الشركات التالية :
1 - شركة التضامن .
2 - شركة التوصية البسيطة .
3 - شركة المحاصة .
ب - شركات الأموال وتضم الشركات التالية :
1 - شركة المساهمة .
2 - شركة التوصية بالأسهم .
3 - الشركة ذات المسئولية المحدودة .
ج - مع عدم الإخلال بما ورد في القوانين النافذة فإن كل شركة لا تتخذأحد هذه الأشكال تعتبر باطلة ولا يجوز تسجيلها على أن يكون الأشخاص الذين تعاقدوا باسمها مسئولين شخصياً تجاه بعضهم ومسئولين شخصياً بالتضامن تجاه الغير عن الالتزامات الناشئةعن هذا التعاقد .
مادة (10) : يجب إثبات جميع الشركات التجارية باستثناء شركات المحاصة بعقد مكتوب ويجـوز للغير عند الاقتضاء أن يثبت بجميع وسائل الإثبات وجودالشركة أو وجـود أي نص يختص بها ولا يجوز للشركاء الاحتجاج بالبطلان تجاه الغير .. كما يجوز للغير الاحتجاج بالبطلان في مواجهة الشركاء ، وإذا حكم بالبطلان بناءً على طلب الغير اعتبرت الشركة كأن لم تكن بالنسبة إليه ويكون الأشخـاص الذين تعاقدوا معه باسم الشركة سئولين شخصياً وبالتضامن عن الالتزامات الناشئة عن هذا العقد .
مادة (11) : تتمتع جميع الشركات التجارية المؤلفة بموجب هذا القانون باستثناء شركة المحاصة بالشخصية الاعتبارية .
مادة (12) : 
1 - تسري أحكام هذا القانون على كل شركة تؤسس أو تتخذ مركزها الرئيسي في الجمهورية .
2 - تسري على الشركات الأجنبية التي تزاول نشاطها في الجمهورية عن طريق فتح فرع أو وكالة فيها أحكام القانون الخاص بالشركات الأجنبية ووكالاتها.
مادة (13) :
1 - مع مراعاة ما هو منصوص عليه في هذا القانون من أسباب خاصة لانحلال بعض أنواع الشركات تنحل الشركة كذلك لأحد الأسباب العامة الآتية :
أ - إذا انقضت مدتها المحددة في العقد ولم تجدد .
ب - إذا انتهى المشروع الذي أسست الشركة لإتمامه بدون تحديد مدة لها.
ج - إذا زال موضوع المشروع الذي أسست الشركة من أجله .
د - إذا اتفق جميع الشركاء على حل الشركة شريطة الوفاء بجميع التزاماتها.
2 - يجوز للمحكمة المختصة أن تقضي بحل الشركة لأسباب عادلة بناءً على طلب الشركاء أو أحدهم .
الباب الثاني
شركات الأشخاص
الفصل الأول
شركات التضامن
مادة (14) : شركة التضامن هي الشركة التي يكون جميع الشركاء فيها مسئولين بصفة شخصية وبالتضامن والتكافل عن ديون الشركة وجميع عقودها والتزاماتها .
مادة (15) :
1 - يتألف اسم شركة التضامن من أسماء جميع الشركاء وألقابهم أو من ألقابهم فقط أو من أسماء وألقاب عدد منهم مع إضافة عبارة "(وشركاه)" أو وشركاؤهم أو ما هو في معناها ، ويجب على الدوام أن يتوافق اسم الشركة مع واقعها ونشاطها وهيئتها الحالية .
2 – لا يجوز لشركة التضامن إدراج أي شخص غير شريك في اسم الشركة إلا بعد موافقة الوزارة وصاحب الشأن كتابة .
مع مراعاة ما ورد في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة يجوز إدخال اسماً مبتكراً إلى اسم الشركة.
مادة (16) :
1 - لايجوز أن يتضمن اسم شركة التضامن عبارة "محدودة" أو محدودة المسئولية أو "محدودة بالتضامن" أو ما في معناها ،ولا يجوز تسجيل شركة التضامن في سجل الشركات أو شهرها في السجل التجاري إذا تضمن اسمها مثل هذه العبارات .
2 - يجوز تغيير اسم الشركة على أن يتوافق اسمها الجديد مع مضمونها وفقاً لأحكام المادة السابقة ولا يؤثر هذا التغييرفي حقوقها أوالتزاماتها قبل الغير ويجب أن يسجل التغيير في سجل الشركات والسجل التجاري .
مادة (17) :
1 - يجب أن يكون عقد الشركة مكتوباً إما على وثيقة عادية أو رسمية موثقة لدى جهة رسمية .
2 - إذا كان عقد الشركة مكتوباً على وثيقة عادية وجب أن تكتب من الوثيقة نسخ بقدر عدد الشركاء يحتفظ كل منهم بنسخة .
3 - يجب أن يكتب أي تعديل طـرأ على عقد الشركة ويبلغ المراقب عن أية تعديلات تطرأ على العقد ويشهر في السجل التجاري .
مادة (18) :
1 - إذا تعهد أحد الشركاء بأن يقدم حصته في الشركة عملاً وجب عليه أن يقوم بالخدمات التي تعهد بها وعليه أن يقدم كشفاً بما كسبه اعتباراً من مزاولة العمل الذي قدم كحصة في الشركة.
2 - لا يجوز أن تقتصر حصة الشريك على ما يكون له من نفوذ أو على ما يتمتع به من سمعة مالية.
3 - إذا كانت الحصة التي قدمها الشريك هي ديون له في ذمة الغير فلا ينقضي التزامه للشركة إلا إذا استوفيت هذه الديون من قبل الشركة ويكون الشريك مسئولاً عن تعويض الضرر إذا لم توف هذه الديون عند استحقاقها.
4 - إذا اتفق في عقد الشركة على حرمان أحد الشركاء من الربح أو إعفائه من خسارة كان العقد باطلاً إنما يجوز الاتفاق على إعفاء الشريك الذي لم يقدم غير عمله من الخسارة إذا لم يقرر له أجر عن عمله بالإضافة إلى حصته من الربح .
مادة (19) : يجب أن يتضمن عقد الشركة البيانات التالية :
أ - تاريخ إجراء العقد ومكانه .
ب - أسماء الشركاء وعناوينهم وجنسياتهم .
ج - اسم الشركة .
د - مركز الشركة الرئيسي .
هـ - نوع الشركة .
و - هدف الشركة ونطاق عملها .
ز - مقدار رأسمال الشركة وحصة كل شريك ، وإذا لم يعين العقد حصة كل شريك تعتبر حصص الشركاء متساوية القيمة ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو عرف يقضي بغير ذلك .
ح - أسماء الشركاء المفوضين بإدارة شئون الشركة والتوقيع عنها . 
ط - مدة الشركة إذا كانت هذه المدة محدودة .
ي - الأحكام والشروط الأخرى المنظمة لحقوق الشركاء التزاماتهم 
مادة (20) : يجب أن يشهر تأسيس شركة التضامن بتسجيل عقد تأسيسها وكل ما يطرأ عليه من تعديل وتحفظ نسخة من العقد واي تعديلات لدى إدارة الشركات والسجل التجاري في مركز المحافظة التي يكون فيها المركز الرئيسي للشركة وذلك خلال شهر واحد من تاريخ عقد تأسيس الشركة أو إجراء التعديلات 
مادة (21) : تسجل شركات التضامن وفقاً للإجراءات التالية : 
أ - يقدم طلب التسجيل إلى المراقب وترفق النسخة الأصلية من العقد موقعاً من الشركاء جميعاً مع بيان يوقعه كل منهم أمام المراقب أو من يفوضه خطياً بذلك ، ويجوز توقيع هذا البيان لدى المحكمة وفق الاستمارة التي تحددها الوزارة على نسختين تتضمن البيانات التالية:
1 - تاريخ تقديم الطلب .
2 - اسم الشركة .
3 - نوعها .
4 - غايتها ونطاق عملها .
5 - رأسمالها .
6 - أسماء الشركاء وحصة كل منهم في رأس المال .
7 - مركزها الرئيسي وعنوانها .
8 - المدير أو المدراء المفوضين بالتوقيع عنها .
9 - مدة الشركة إذا كانت لها محددة المدة .
ب - يوقع طلب التسجيل من المفوض أو المفوضين بالتوقيع عن الشركة بموجب عقدها المرفق .
مادة (22) :
1 - للمراقب حق رفض تسجيل الشركة إذا تبين له أن في عقدها أو بيانات طلب التسجيل أو غايتها ما يخالف القانون أو النظام العام .
2 - يحق لصاحب المصلحة أن يتظلم من قرار الرفض إلى الوزير الذي له أن يأمر بتسجيل الشركة وفقاً للقانون .
3 - إذا رفض الوزير تظلم صاحب العلاقة يحق له أن يطعن بقرار الوزير لدى الجهة القضائية المختصة .
4 - إذا وافق المراقب أو الوزير أو الجهة القضائية على تسجيل الشركة حسب مقتضى الحال يقوم المراقب باستكمال إجراءات التسجيل بعداستيفاء رسوم التسجيل المقررة في اللائحة والأنظمة النافذة .
مادة (23) :
1 - بعد استكمال إجراءات التسجيل ، يقوم المراقب بتسليم المفوض بالتوقيع نسخة من استمارة طلب التسجيل مبيناً فيها رقم التسجيل وتاريخه والرسم المستوفى بعد إلصاق الطابع المالي "الدمغة" المقررة لإعطاء النسخ أو الصور وختم النسخة بخاتم إدارة الشركات والتوقيع عليها .
2 - يحتفظ المراقب بعقد الشركة الأصلي ونسخة طبق الأصل من استمارة طلب التسجيل مثبتة عليها إجراءات التسجيل المبينة في الفقرة السابقة .
3 - على الشركة أن تحتفظ بالاستمارة التي تثبت تسجيلها في مكان ظاهرمن مكتب مركزها الرئيسي .
4 - للشركة أن تحصل على العدد الذي تحتاجه من هذه الاستمارة مصدقة من المراقب بعد دفع الرسوم وإلصاق الطوابع "الدمغات" المقررة .
مادة (24) :
1 - لايجوز لشـركة التضامن أن تباشر أعمالها إلا بعد استكمال إجراءات تسجيلها لدى إدارة الشركات وشهرها في السجل التجاري .
2 - إذا خالفت الشركة حكم الفقرة السابقة يعاقب كل شريك متضامن بغرامة قدرها خمسة آلاف ريال وتضاعف الغرامة عن كل سنة تأخير في التسجيل .
مادة (25) :
1 - يجب التقدم بطلب تسجيل كل تغيير يطرأ على أحد بيانات عقد الشركة وفق الاستمارة المعدة من الوزارة لهذا الغرض على نسختين مصحوبة بالنسخة الأصلية للعقد المعدل موقعة من جميع الشركاء أمام المراقب أو من يفوضه أو المحكمة المختصة ، وذلك خلال شهر واحد من تاريخ وقوع التغيير .
2 - تتبع في تسجيل التغيير الإجراءات المتبعة لتسجيل الشركة بعد استيفاء الرسوم المقررة لتسجيل التعديل وتسلم الشركة نسخة من الاستمارة التي تثبت تسجيل التعديل .
3 - تطبق أحكام الفقرة 
(2) من المادة السابقة إذا خالفت الشركة أحكام الفقرة 
(1) من هذه المادة .
مادة (26) :
1 - التخلف عن ايداع وثيقة عقد التأسيس للشركة أو عدم تسجيله لدى إدارة الشـركات وشهرها في السجل التجاري يؤدي إلى بطلان الشركة ويجعل جميع الشركاء عند وقوع الضرر للغير مسئولين بوجه التضامن .
2 - التخلف عن ذكر نص يهم الغير في وثيقة عقد التأسيس المودعة لدى إدارة الشركات أو الخلاصة المدرجة في السجل التجاري يجعل هذا النص غير نافذ في حق ذوي الشأن .
3 - التخلف عن شهر التعديلات التي أدخلت على وثيقة عقد التأسيس بايداعها لدى إدارة الشركات والسجل التجاري يجعل هذه التعديلات غير نافذة في حق الغير .
مادة (27) :
1 - لايسقط بالتقادم البطلان الناشئ عن عدم شهر الشركة ويحق لجميع ذوي الشأن أن يحتجوا به .
2 - لايمنع التخلف عن التقيد بإجراءات الإيداع والتسجيل والشهر المبينة في المواد السابقة من إثبات وجود الشركة فعلاً أو التغيير الطارئ عليها لمصلحة الغير 
3 - لايستفيد أحد الشركاء أو الشركة من التخلف عن تسجيل وشهر الشركة ولايجوز أن يحتجوا بالبطلان ضد الغير .
4 - إذا أجريت معاملات الترخيص والشهر متأخرة فيحق للذين عاقدوا الشركة قبل التصحيح الاحتجاج بالبطلان الذي استهدفت له الشركة .
5 - يعتبر كل شريك متضامناً مع سائر الشركاء في تحمل مسئولية أي ضرر ينتج عن التخلف عن الترخيص والشهر .
‎مادة (28) : لايجوز أن يكون شريكاً متضامناً من كانت سنه دون الثامنةعشرة أو من يكون غير يمني الجنسية .
مادة (29) :
1 - كل شريك في شركة التضامن يعتبر كأنه يمارس التجارة بنفسه تحت عنوان الشركة ويكتسب صفة التاجر القانونية .
2 - يعتبر الشريك مسئولاً مسئولية شخصية مطلقة بالتضامن مع سائر الشركاء عن التزامات الشركة وتطال هذه المسئولية جميع ثروته .
3 - يؤدي إفلاس الشركة إلى إفلاس كل من الشركاء شخصياً .
مادة (30) :
1 - إذا لم يحدد عقد الشركة أو اية وثيقة لاحقة له مودعة ومسجلة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون خلاف ذلك ، يعتبر كل شريك متضامن وكيلاً مسئولاً عن الشركة وعن سائر شركائه في إدارة أعمالها وتلتزم الشركة والشركاء بكل عمل يقوم به هذا الشريك لتصريف عمالها .
2 - إذا خول عقد تأسيس الشركة أو اية وثيقة لاحقة له مودعة
ومسجلة وفق أحكام هذا القانون اسم شريك أو أكثر لإدارة 
الشركة والتوقيع عنها دون سائر الشركاء ، تلتزم الشركة
فقط بما قام به المدير المخول دون سائر الشركاء .
3 - كل شخص مفوض بذلك سواء كان شريكاً أم لم يكن قام بعمل أو
وقع على مستند باسم الشركة يتعلق بأعمالها يلزم الشركة
وجميع الشركاء بالعمل الذي قام به أو بالمستند الذي وقع
عليه .
مادة (31) :
1 - يعتبر كل شريك مسئولاً بالتضامن والتكافل مع سائر الشركاء
وبالانفراد أيضاً عن جميع الديون والالتزامات التي ترتبت 
على الشركة أثناء وجوده شريكاً فيها .. كما يصبح ورثته
بعد وفاته في حدود تركته مسئولين بالتضامن عن تلك الديون
والالتزامات إلى أن توفى هذه الديون .
2 - لايتم التنفيذ على الشريك بسبب مسئوليته الفردية إلاَّ بعد
ملاحقة الشركة بأموالها الموجودة أولاً وبعد ثبوت عدم كفاية
لتسديد الدين أو بعد فسخ عقد الشركة .
3 - يحق للشريك الذي يدفع ديون الشركة أن يرجع بما دفعه على 
الشركة وعلى سائر الشركاء بنسبة ما دفعه عن كل منهم .
مادة (32) :
1 - لا يجوز التنفيذ على أموال الشركة لتحصيل حق بموجب حكم 
على أحد الشركاء فيها إلاَّ إذا كان الحكم صادراً على الشركة ،
ويجوز للمحكمة أن تصدر أمراً بحجز حصة الشريك المدين أو
بيعها تأميناً لدفع دينه كما يجوز لها أن تعين قيماً لاستلام
أرباحه المستحقة أو التي تستحق لوفاءالدين منها ولإجراء 
الحساب معها .
2 - يحق للشركاء الآخرين طلب رفع الحجز عن الحصة المحجوزة أو
شراؤها إذا صدر أمر المحكمة ببيع هذه الحصة .
مادة (33) : إذا أفلس أحد الشركاء تعطى ديون دائني الشركة حق امتياز على
ديونه الخاصة ، وإذا أفلست الشركة تعطى ديون دائنيها حق
امتياز على ديون الشركاء ، شريطة انتفاء الاحتيال أو الخداع .
مادة (34) :
1 - لا يجوز ضم شريك جديد إلى شركة التضامن إلاَّ بموافقة سائر
الشركاء .
2 - لا يلزم الشريك الجديد بأي عمل من أعمال الشركة قبل انضمامه
إليها ما لم يوجد اتفاق صريح خلاف ذلك .
مادة (35) :
1 - لا يجوز للشريك التنازل إلى الغير عن حصته في الشركة إلاَّ 
بموافقة جميع الشركاء أو بموافقة أغلبيتهم إذا أجاز عقد
الشركة ذلك صراحة ، وفي جميع الأحوال يشترط القيام بإجراءات
التسجيل والشهر لنفاذ التنازل بحق الغير .
2 - يبقى الشريك المنسحب أو المتنازل مسئولاً عن الديون 
والالتزامات التي تحملتها الشركة قبل انسحابه أمام الغير ما
لم يوجد اتفاق بينه وبين الشركاء الباقين في الشركة ،
والشريك المنضم حديثاً وبين الدائنين على إبرائه من هذه
الديون والالتزامات .
مادة (36) :
1 - يعود الحق في إدارة أعمال الشركة إلى جميع الشركاء إلاَّ إذا
قضى عقدالشركة أو وثيقة لاحقة بأن تناط الإدارة بشريك واحد 
أو أكثر أو بشخص آخر على الوجه المبين في المادة (30) من
هذا القانون .
2 - يعزل مديرو الشركة بالطريقة التي عُيِنوا بها ، وإذا كان
العزل تعسفياً يحق للمعزول المطالبة بالتعويض وفق أحكام
القانون المدني المطبق .
3 - إذا عُيِن مدير جديد للشركة بدلاً من مدير سابق نظامي وجب
تسجيل وشهرالتعديل .
4 - يجوز لمديري الشركة أن يقوموا بجميع ما يلزم لتسيير مشروع
الشركة تسيراً منتظماً إلاَّ إذا كانت سلطتهم محدودة بمقتضى عقد
الشركة .
مادة (37) :
1 - ينبغي على كل شريك أو مدير للشركة أو شخص مفوض يتولى إدارة
الشركةأن يقوم بالعمل لمنفعة هذا الشركة بكل أمانة وإخلاص و
أن يبذل من العناية في تدبير مصالح الشركة ما يبذله في
تدبير مصالحه الخاصة وأن يقدم عنها حسابات صحيحة ومعلومات 
إلى كل الشركاء وأن يمتنع عن أي نشاط يلحق الضرر بالشركة .
2 - لايجوز لمديري الشركة من شركاء وغيرهم أن يعقدوا مع الشركة
مقاولات أو مشروعات لحسابهم الخاص إلاَّ بناء على موافقة خطية 
من جميع الشركاء لمدة محددة أو غير محددة وإذا لم تحدد 
المدة فتعتبر المدة سنة ويجب تجديدها كل سنة عند الاقتضاء .
3 - لايجوز لمديري الشركة أن يديروا مشروعاً مشابهاً لمشروع الشركة 
إلاَّ بمقتضى إجازة مكتوبة من الشركاء .
4 - إذا خالف مدير الشركة أحكام الفقرتين السابقتين من هذه 
المادة يكون مسئولاً عن تقديم حساب للشركة عن كل ماجناه من 
أرباح نتيجة المقاولات أو الأعمال المحظورة عليه وعن دفع تلك
الأرباح لها .
5 - على مدير الشركة أو الشريك أن يقدم للشركة حساباً عن كل منفعة
حازها بدون موافقة سائر الشركاء من اية معاملة تتعلق بها أو
من جراء استعماله أموالها أو اسمها أو علامتها التجارية وأن
يدفع إليها تعويضاً عن ذلك .
مادة (38) :
1 - إذا وجد عدة مديرين للشركة بدون تحديد لمجال عمل كلاً منهم
مختلف عن أعمال الآخرين ، كان لكل منهم حق المعارضة في 
التعليمات التي ينوي الآخرون عقدها وعندئذ يتخذ القرار
بأغلبية أصوات المديرين ويلتزم به الجميع تحت طائلة
المسئولية .
2 - إذا كانت معارضة المديرين الآخرين مستندة إلى مخالفة عقد 
الشركةأو نظامها، فيجب تنفيذ معارضتهم وعند الاختلاف يكون
تقدير الأمر للجهة القضائية المختصة .
3 - يجوز للشركاء تغيير حقوقهم وواجباتهم قبل بعضهم سواءً كانت
معينة في العقد أو غير معينة شريطة أن يسجل ويشهر التغيير 
إذا تضمن تغييراً في عقد الشركة أو بياناتها المسجلة .
4 - لا يجوز للشركاء غير المخولين بإدارة الشركة أن يتدخلوا
بإدارتها ويحق لهم أن يطلعوا بأنفسهم على دفاتر الشركة
ومستنداتها وكل اتفاق خلاف ذلك يقع باطلاً .
مادة (39) : تكون الشركة ملزمة أمام الغير بما يقوم به مديرو الشركة 
من تصرفات باسم الشركة ضمن حدود سلطتهم ولو كان استعمالهم
لاسم الشركة أو التوقيع عنها في سبيل مصلحتهم الشخصية ما لم 
يكن الغير سيئ النية أو متواطئاً مع المدير .
مادة (40) : يجوز أن ينص في عقد الشركة على إعطاء الشركاء نسبة معينة 
من رأس المال لاتتجاوز 5% سنوياً من حصتهم المدفوعة لمدة 
لاتزيد على ثلاث سنوات اعتباراً من تاريخ إكمال تأسيس 
الشركة ويجب خصم هذه النسبة من الأرباح عندما تتحقق .
مادة (41) :
1 - تحدد حصص الشركاء في أموال شركة التضامن وكذلك حقوقهم 
وواجباتهم تجاهها وفق نص عقد الشركة الموقع بينهم وفي 
حالة غياب النص تسري عليهم القواعد التالية :
أ - يتقاسم الشركاء رأسمال الشركة وأرباحها وخسائرها 
بنسبة اشتراك كل منهم برأسمالها ، وإذا اقتصر العقد
على تعيين نصيب الشريك في الربح دون الخسارة وجب اعتبار
هذا النصيب في الخسارة ايضاً وبالعكس .
ب - تعوض الشركة على كل شريك جميع ما يدفعه من مصاريف وما 
يتحمله من التزامات شخصية نتيجة قيامه بأعمالها أو باي 
أمر لمصلحتها أو حمايةأموالها أو حسن سير أعمالها .
ج - لايجوز لأغلبية الشركاء إخراج أي شريك منها أو حرمانه من 
أرباحها .
2 - تفصل أغلبية الشركاء في كل خلاف ينشأ عن إدارة شئونها 
ولايجوز إجراءتغيير في نوع الأعمال التي تقوم بها الشركة 
إلاَّ بموافقة جميع الشركاء .
مادة (42) : إذا وزعت أرباح صورية على الشركاء جاز لدائني الشركة 
مطالبة كل شريك برد ما قبضه منها ولو كان الشريك حسن 
النية ولايلزم الشريك برد الأرباح الحقيقية التي قبضها 
في سنة ما ، ولو منيت الشركة بخسائر في السنوات التالية.
مادة (43) :
1 - إذا لم يكن في عقد الشركة أو نظامها نص مخالف ، تستمر
شركة التضامن في حالة وفاة أحد شركائها بين بقية الشركاء .
2 - إذا ترك الشريك المتوفى زوجاً أو فرعاً أو أكثر تؤول إليهم 
حقوقه فإن الشركة تستمر مع زوج الشريك أو فروعه وتكون لهم 
صفة وحقوق شركاءالتوصية كما هو مبين في الفصل اللاحق من هذا 
القانون ما لم يكن في العقد شرط مخالف . 
مادة (44) : تحفظ دفاتر الشركة في مركزها الرئيسي أو محل أعمالها ، 
ولكل شريك حق الاطلاع على أي دفتر منها ونسخ أي قيد فيه 
كلما أراد .
مادة (45) :
1 - تنحل شركة التضامن إذا تحقق أحد أسباب انحلال الشركات
بصورة عامة.
2 - كما تنحل لأحد الأسباب التالية :
أ - وفاة أحد الشركاء إذا نص عقد الشركة على انحلال الشركة 
لهذا السبب .
ب - إفلاس أحد الشركاء .
ج - انسحاب أحد الشركاء بناءً على مشيئته .
د - فقد أحد الشركاء الأهلية العامة .
هـ - وقوع حادث يجعل استمرارها أو استمرار الشركاء فيها غير
مشروع .
3 - يجوز لبقية الشركاء أن يقرروا بإجماع الآراء استمرار
الشركة فيما بينهم بمعزل عن الشريك الذي توفى أو أفلس 
أو انسحب أو فقد الأهلية العامة شريطة أن يجروا معاملة 
التسجيل والشهر القانونية ما لم يكن الاستمرار تنفيذاً
لنص صريح في عقدالشركة .
4 - في جميع الأحوال تعين قيمة حقوق الشريك المتوفى أو المنسحب 
أو الذي قررت المحكمة إخراجه بموجب قائمة جرد خاصة ما لم 
يقض عقدالشركة بطريقة أخرى للتخمين فتتبع هذه الطريقة وفي
حالةالاختلاف تقوم المحكمة المختصة بهذا التقدير عن طريق 
خبيرأو أكثر .
مادة (46) : يجب تسجيل وشهر انحلال الشركة بنفس الطريقة التي سجلت 
وأشهرت بها وثيقة عقد تأسيسها ما لم يكن انحلالها تنفيذاً 
لنص في هذا العقد .
مادة (47) :
1 - تبقى شخصية الشركة قائمة تحت التصفية خلال المدة اللازمة 
للتصفية ولأجل حاجة التصفية فقط .
2 - إذا كان عقد الشركة أو نظامها لم ينص على تعيين المصفى 
أوالمصفين أو طريقة تعيينهم ولم يتفق الشركاء على 
اختيارهم تقوم المحكمة المختصة بتعيينهم .
3 - على المصفين شهر نتيجة اختيارهم أو القرار القضائي
المتضمن تعيينهم كما عليهم تسجيل وشهر تصفية الشركة 
وفسخها بعد تصفيتها وأداء الرسوم المقررة لذلك .
مادة (48) :
1 - على المصفين أن يضعوا قائمة الجرد بالتعاون مع مديري 
الشركة .
2 - يحصر المصفون ما للشركة من ديون في ذمة الغير أو في ذمة
الشركاء ويوفون ما عليها من الديون ويبيعون موجوداتها 
ويقومون بجميع الأعمال التي تقتضيها التصفية ويوزعون صافي 
موجوداتها بين الشركاء .
3 - لايجوز للمصفين أن يواصلوا استثمار مشروع الشركة .
4 - لايجوز للمصفين أن يتنازلوا عن أموال وموجودات الشركة 
بالجملةإلاَّ بمقتضى ترخيص خاص من الشركاء .
5 - على المصفين أن يقدموا للشركاء جميع المعلومات التي 
يطلبونهاعن حالة التصفية ونتيجتها وعلى المديرين و
الشركاء التعاون معهم وعدم وضع العراقيل في سبيل التصفية 
عن طريق التقدم بمطالب تعسفية .
مادة (49) :
1 - تسوى الحسابات بين الشركاء وتجرى قسمة أموال الشركة 
المنحلة بينهم بعد تصفيتها وفقاً لشروط عقد الشركة .
2 - في حالة غياب هذه الشروط أو غموضها في عقد الشركة تستعمل 
موجودات الشركة وتوزع حسب الترتيب الآتي :
أ - تدفع النفقات والمصاريف الناشئة عن تصفية الشركة .
ب - تدفع الديون المترتبة على الشـركة إلى الدائنين من غير 
الشركاء مع دفع الحقوق الممتازة أولاً.
ج - تدفع الديون المستحقة لكل من الشركاء نتيجة تسليفهم
أموالا للشركة ليست من رأس المال .
د - تدفع لكل شريك حصته من رأس المال .. وإذا كان الباقي
من موجودات الشركة لايكفي لذلك ، فيدفع لكل شريك من 
هذا الباقي بنسبة حصته في رأسمال الشركة .
هـ - يوزع ما تبقى من موجودات الشركة على الشركاء بنسبة
توزيع الأرباح بينهم وفي حالة غياب النص على هذه النسبة 
فبنسبة حصة كل منهم في رأس المال .
مادة (50) : إذا لحق الشركة ضرر من جراء تقصير قام به أحد الشركاء أو
أخل بواجبه أثناء توليه إدارة أعمالها يكون هذا الشريك 
مسؤولاً عن تعويض الشركة وسائر الشركاء على أن يتم ذلك 
بالتراضي بين الشركاء أو بموجب حكم قضائي .
الفصل الثاني
شركات التوصية البسيطة
مادة (51) : شركة التوصية البسيطة هي شركة أشخاص تشمل فئتين من
الشركاء هما :
أ - فئة الشركاء المتضامنين وتسري عليهم أحكام الشركاء 
المتضامنين في شركات التضامن ويكونون مسؤولين 
بالتضامن عن جميع التزاماتها في أموالهم الخاصة كما 
لهم دون غيرهم إدارة الشركة وفقاً لأحكام عقدها .
ب - فئة الشركاء الموصيين وهم الذين يقدمون المال للشركة 
وتكون مسئوليتهم محدودة بما قدموه للشركة من مال فقط 
كل بنسبة حصته من رأسمال الشركة.
مادة (52) :
1 - تؤسس شركة التوصية البسيطة بعقد مكتوب يوقعه جميع 
الشركاء المتضامنين والموصيين .
2 - يجب أن يوضح العقد اسم الشركة ونوعها وأسماء الشركاء 
المتضامنين مع تعيين مسئوليتهم كمتضامنين وأسماء 
الشركاءالموصيين مع تعيين صفتهم كموصيين ونصيب ما 
قدمه كل منهم في رأسمال الشركة .
3 - يجب أن يكون لشركة التوصية اسم لايشتمل إلاَّ على أسماء 
الشركاء المتضامنين أو بعضهم دون أسماء الشركاء 
الموصيين وإذا لم يكن هناك إلا شريك متضامن واحد
فيكون أم الشركة متضمناً اسمه مع إضافة عبارة
(وشركاؤه) أو (وشريكه) حسب مقتضى الحال .
4 - إذا أذن كتابة الشريك الموصي بإدراج اسمه في اسم 
الشركةأصبح مسئولاً كشريك متضامن عن ديون الشركة وتعهد
اتها أمام الغير حسن النية .
مادة (53) :
1 - ينحصر حق إدارة شركة التوصية بالشركاء المتضامنين سواءً 
كان جميعهم أو بعضهم أو أحـدهم يدير الشركة ، ويخضعون 
للأحكام القانونية التي يخضع لها الشركاء في شركة التضامن.
2 - لايجوز للشريك الموصي أن يتدخل في إدارة أعمال الشركة ولو 
كان تدخله بموجب توكيل ، وإذا خالف هذا الحكم أصبح مسؤولاً 
بالتضامن مع الشركاء المتضامنين عن الالتزامات الناشـئة عن 
الأعمال الإدارية التي قام بها ، كما يجوز إلزامه بكل 
الدين أو بعضه الناشئ عن الأعمال غير المرخص له بها وذلك 
حسب جسامة العمل الذي قام به أو الخطأ الذي ارتكبه .
3 - لا تعتبر من أعمال التدخل في الإدارة مراقبة الشريك الموصي 
لتصرفات مديري الشركة ، وكذلك الآراء والنصائح التي يسديها 
إليهم والترخيص لهم في إجراء تصرفات تجاوز حدود سلطتهم .
مادة (54) :
1 - تطبق على تأسيس شركة التوصية وحلها حتى فيما يختص بالشركاء 
الموصيين القواعد الموضوعة لتأسيس شركات التضامن وحلها .
2 - تخضع شركة التوصية بصورة عامة للقواعد المطبقة على شركات 
التضامن في كل ما لا يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون .
الفصل الثالث
شركات المحاصة

----------


## محمد عادل رأفت

مادة (55) :
1 - شركة المحاصة شركة مستترة غير ظاهرة ينحصر كيانها 
بين المتعاقدين لصفقة أو صفقات محدودة .
2 - لاتخضع شركة المحاصة لمعاملات الشهر المفروضة على 
الشركات التجارية الأخرى .
3 - ليس لشركة المحاصة شخصية اعتبارية ولا يكون للغير 
رابطة قانونية إلاَّ بالشريك الذي تم التعاقد معه .
مادة (56) :
1 - اتفاقات المحاصة التي تعقد بين ذوي الشأن تعين بحرية 
تامة الحقوق والالتزامات المتبادلة بين الشركاء 
وتقاسم الأرباح والخسائر فيما بينهم مع الاحتفاظ 
بتطبيق المبادئ العامة المختصة بعقد الشركة .
2 - يمكن إثبات وجود الاتفاقات المتقدم ذكرها بجميع طرق 
الإثبات القانونية والتجارية بما في ذلك البينة 
والقرائن .
مادة (57) : إذا اتخذت شركة المحاصة اسماً لها وتعاقد أحد الشركاء 
بهذا الاسم ، تعامل بحسب الأحوال إما شـركة تضامن أو 
شركة توصية بسيطة وتسري عليها الأحكام الخاصة بها .
مادة (58) : لا يجوز لشركة المحاصة أن تصدر أسهماً أو سندات قابلة 
للتداول .
__________________

الباب الثالث
في شركات الأموال
الفصل الأول
في شركات المساهمة
الجزء الأول
أحكام عامة
مادة (59) : شركة المساهمة هي الشركة التي يكون رأسمالها مقسماً إلى 
أسهم متساوية القيمة وقابلة للتداول ولايسأل المساهمون 
فيها إلا بقدر حصصهم في رأس المال .
مادة (60) : يجب أن يكون اسم الشركة المساهمة مشتقاً من غرضها 
ولايجوز أن يشتمل اسم الشركة المساهمة على اسم شخص طبيعي 
إلاَّ إذا كان موضوع الشركة استثمار براءة اختراع مسجلة 
باسم هذا الشخص أو إذا تملكت الشركة عند تأسيسها أو بعد 
ذلك مؤسسة تجارية واتخذت اسمها اسماً لها ، وفي جميع 
الأحوال يجب أن يضاف إلى اسم الشركة عبارة (شركة مساهمة) 
مكتوبة بالحروف الكاملة .
مادة (61) : لايجوز أن يقل عدد الشركاء في شركة المساهمة عن خمسة .
مادة (62) : يجب أم يكون رأسمال شركة المساهمة كافياً لتحقيق أغراضها 
وألاَّ يقل عن خمسة ملايين ريال وأن لايقل المدفوع منه 
عند الاكتتاب أو تأسيس الشركة عند عدم طرح الأسهم على 
الاكتتاب العام عن (20%) من قيمة الأسهم .
مادة (63) : لايجوز الجمع بين وظيفة عامة وبين عضوية مجلس إدارة 
إحدى شركات المساهمة أو الاشتراك في تأسيسها أو الاشتغال 
بصفة دائمة أو عرضية بأجر أو بغير أجر بأي عمل فيها ولو 
على سبيل الاستشارة إلاَّ إذا كان الموظف يعمل بصفته ممثلاً 
لجهة الحكومة .
مادة (64) :
1 - تسري أحكام هذا القانون على شركات المساهمة التي تؤسس 
في الجمهورية - أو التي تتخذ فيها مركز إدارتها أو 
مركز نشاطها الرئيسي .
2 - تسري على الشركات المساهمة التي يوجد مركزها في دولة 
أجنبية وتباشر نشاطها الرئيسي في الخارج ولها في 
الجمهورية فرع أو مكتب - أحكام القانون الخاص بهذه 
الفروع .
3 - لايجوز للفروع أو المكاتب المشار إليها في الفقرة 
السابقة أن تباشر نشاطها في الجمهورية - إلاَّ بعد 
الترخيص لها وشهرها في السجل التجاري ويجب أن يكون لها 
ميزانية مستقلة وحساب مستقل للأرباح والخسائر وأن يكون 
لها مراقب حسابات على الأقل ممن يتمتعون بجنسية الجمهورية.
مادة (65) : يصدر بنموذج العقد الابتدائي والنظام الأساسي لشركات 
المساهمة قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء .
الجزء الثاني
تأسيس الشركة
مادة (66) :
1 - لايجوز تأسيس شركة المساهمة التي تطرح أسهمها للاكتتاب 
العام إلاَّ بعد الحصول على ترخيص بذلك بموجب قرار رئيس 
مجلس الوزراء ، أما الشركة التي لاتطرح أسهمها للاكتتاب 
العام فيجري الترخيص بتأسيسها بقرار من الوزير .
2 - يقدم طلب الترخيص بتأسيس شركة المساهمة عن طريق 
الوزارة بالشروط والأوضاع التي تحددها اللائحة 
التنفيذية لهذاالقانون .
3 - يجب ألاَّ يقل عدد الموقعين على طلب الترخيص عن خمسة .
مادة (67) :
1 - المؤسس هو كل من يشترك اشتراكاً فعلياً في تأسيس الشركة 
بنية تحمل المسئولية الناشئة عن ذلك .
2 - يعتبر مؤسساً على وجه الخصوص كل من وقع العقد الابتدائي 
أو طلب الترخيص بتأسيس الشركة أو قدم حصة نقدية أو 
عينية عند تأسيسها . 
مادة (68) :
1 - يقيد طلب الترخيص في تأسيس شركة المساهمة في السجل 
المعد لذلك بالوزارة ويجب أن يكون الطلب مصحوباً بمشروع 
النظام الأساسي للشركة .
2 - يجوز للوزارة أن تطلب إدخال تعديلات على مشروع النظام 
ليكون متفقاً مع أحكام القانون ومطابقاً للنموذج المنصوص 
عليه في هذا القانون .
3 - إذا لم يصدر قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء بالترخيص بتأسيس 
الشركة خلال شهر أعتبر ذلك بمثابة الموافقة أما إذا 
أصدر القرار بالرفض وجب أن يكون مسبباً وللمؤسسين حق 
اللجوء إلى القضاء .
مادة (69) : تودع نسخ كافية من مشروع النظام الأساسي للشركة لدى 
المصارف المعتمدة التي تتلقى طلبات الاكتتاب ويجوز لكل 
ذي شأن الحصول على نسخة مطبوعة من مشروع النظام مقابل 
ثمن معقول .
مادة (70) : على المؤسسين مباشرة إجراءات الاكتتاب خلال خمسة عشر 
يوماً من تاريخ نشر قرار الترخيص بتأسيس الشركة بالجريدة 
الرسمية ويجوز للوزير عند الضرورة أن يأذن بمد هذا 
الميعاد لمدة لاتتجاوز ثلاثين يوماً .
مادة (71) :
أ - يجوز للمؤسسين أن يقصروا الاكتتاب في جميع الأسهم أو 
جزء منها عليهم وحدهم وتطرح الأسهم التي لايكتتب فيها 
المؤسسون للاكتتاب العام .
ب - إذا كان غرض الشركة استثمار امتياز ممنوح من الدولة وجب 
عرض 50% على الأقل من الأسهم للاكتتاب العام .
ج - يبين في طلب الترخيص بتأسيس الشركة وعقد تأسيسها وفي 
نظامها الأساسي كيفية الاكتتاب وعدد الأسهم التي قصرها 
المؤسسون على أنفسهم ومقدار ما اكتتب به كل منهم .
مادة (72) : تعفى الشركات المساهمة التي تطرح (25%) من أسهمها فأكثر 
للاكتتاب العام من رسوم الدمغة ورسوم التوثيق ورسوم 
الشهر ، وكذا عقود القرض والرهن المرتبطة بأعمال هذه 
الشركة لمدة سنتين من تاريخ تسجيلها وشهرها ، كما تعفى 
نهائياً من ضريبة رأس المال .
مادة (73) : يحضر على مؤسسي الشركة التي تطرح أسهمها للاكتتاب العام 
، الاكتتاب بهذه الأسهم بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة 
ويجوز لهم تغطية ما تبقى من الأسهم بعد انقضاء أسبوعين 
على إغلاق الاكتتاب العام بعد المدة المحددة بقرار 
الوزير .
مادة (74) : 
أ - إذا طرح المؤسسون جزءً من أسهم الشركة للاكتتاب العام 
وجب أن يتم ذلك عن طريق المصارف المرخص لها بالعمل في 
الجمهورية .
ب - تكون دعوة الجمهور للاكتتاب العام بنشرة تشتمل على 
البيانات التي يصدر بتعيينها قرار من الوزير على أن يكون 
من بينها البيانات التالية :
1 - أسماء المؤسسين ومواطنهم وجنسياتهم .
2 - اسم الشركة وغرضها ومركزها الرئيسي . 
3 - مدة الشركة .
4 - مقدار رأس المال ونوع الأسهم وقيمتها وعددها ومقدار ما 
طرح منها للاكتتاب العام وما يحتفظ به لاكتتاب المؤسسين 
والقيود التي ترد على تداولها .
5 - طريقة توزيع الأرباح .
6 - المعلومات الخاصة بالحصص العينية والحقوق المترتبة 
عليها .
7 - تاريخ صدور قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء المرخص بتأسيس الشركة 
ورقم وعدد الجريدة الرسمية الذي تم فيه النشر .
8 - تاريخ بدء الاكتتاب ونهايته ومكانه وشروطه .
9 - جميع البيانات الأخرى التي يكون من شأنها أن تؤثر في 
المركز المالي للشركة.
ج - تعلن نشرة الاكتتاب في صحيفة رسمية يومية واحد على الأقل 
تصدر باللغة العربية على نفقة الشركة وقبل تاريخ بدء 
الاكتتاب بسبعة أيام على الأقل .
د - يوقع نشرة الاكتتاب المؤسسون الذين وقعوا طلب الترخيص 
بتأسيس الشركة ويكونون مسـئولين بالتضامن عن صحة البيانات 
الواردة بالنشرة وعن صدورها مستوفاة للبيانات المذكورة في 
الفقرة (ب) من هذه المادة .
مادة (75) : 
أ - يكون الاكتتاب بالأسهم بمقتضى وثيقة تشمل على وجه 
الخصوص بيانات عن اسم الشركة وغرضها ورأسمالها وشروط 
الاكتتاب واسم المكتتب وعنوانه ومهنته وجنسيته وعدد 
الأسهم التي يريد الاكتتاب بها وتعهد بقبول أحكام نظام
الشركة كما تقرها الجمعية التأسيسية ويوقع المكتتب أو 
من ينوب عنه وثيقة الاكتتاب وإذا كان المكتتب غير مقيم 
بالجمهورية .. وجب أن يعين موطناً مختاراً بها ، ويسلم 
البنك المكتتب ايصالاً يبين فيه اسمه وموطنه المختار 
وتاريخ الاكتتاب وعدد الأسهم المكتتب بها والأقساط 
المدفوعة وتسلمه نسخة من عقد التأسيس والنظام الأساسي 
للشركة .
ب - يجب أن يكون الاكتتاب ناجزاً غير معلق على شرط وكل شرط 
يضعه المكتتب في وثيقة الاكتتاب يعتبر كأن لم يكن .
مادة (76) : لا يجوز أن يقل المدفوع من قيمة كل سهم نقدي عند 
الاكتتاب عن (20%) من قيمته الاسمية ويجب أن يدفع الباقي 
من قيمة السهم خلال أربع سنوات من تاريخ تأسيس الشركة في 
المواعيد التي يعينها نظام الشركة أو مجلس إدارتها ويؤشر 
على السهم بالقدر المدفوع من قيمته.
مادة (77) :
أ - يجب أن يظل الاكتتاب مفتوحـاً لمـدة لاتقل عن عشرة 
أيام ولاتتجاوز ثلاثة أشهر.
ب - يجب عرض قسم رأس المال الذي لم يكتتب به المؤسسون 
بأجمعه للاكتتاب العام، ولايتم تأسيس الشركة إلاَّ إذا 
اكتتب برأس المال كاملاً .
ج - إذا لم يكتتب بثلاثة أرباع رأس المال على الأقل خلال 
الأشهر الثلاثة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى ، جاز 
بإذن من الوزير مد فترة الاكتتاب لمدة لاتتجاوز ثلاثين 
يوماً .
د - إذا لم يتم الاكتتاب بكامل الأسهم في نهاية الميعاد وجب 
على المؤسسين الرجوع عن تأسيس الشركة أو إنقاص رأسمالها .
هـ - في حالة الرجوع عن تأسيس الشركة . يرد المؤسسون 
المبالغ المدفوعة من المكتتبين إلى أصحابها كاملة وهم 
مسؤولون بالتضامن عن رد هذه المبالغ وعن المصروفات 
التي أنفقت على تأسيس الشركة .
و - في حال إنقاص رأس المال يكون للمكتتبين الحق في الرجوع 
عن اكتتابهم في ميعاد لايقل عن مدة الاكتتاب الأولى ، 
فإذا لم يرجعوا عنه خلال هذه المدة أعتبر الاكتتاب 
نهائياً .
مادة (78) :
أ - إذا تم الاكتتاب بجميع الأسهم في أي وقت بعد انقضاء 
عشرة أيام من البدء به وجب إغلاق باب الاكتتاب .
ب - لايجوز في حالة التوزيع إقصاء المساهم عن الشركة مهما 
كان عدد الأسهم التي اكتتب بها .
مادة (79) : تودع المبالغ التي يدفعها المكتتبون أحد المصارف 
المعتمدة لحساب الشركة تحت التأسيس ، ولايجوز للمصرف 
تسليمها إلاَّ لمجلس الإدارة بعد إتمام تأسيس الشركة أو 
تعاد للمكتتبين إذا تقرر الرجوع عن تأسيس الشركة وفق 
أحكام الفقرة (هـ) من المادة (77) من هذا القانون .
مادة (80) :
أ - إذا اشتمل رأس المال على حصص عينية وجب أن يقومها 
المؤسسون بالاتفاق مع مقدميها وعلى المؤسسين أن يطلبوا 
من الوزير تعيين خبير أو أكثر للتحقق من صحة التقويم 
المذكور وتقديم تقرير بذلك للوزير ، وتعتبر من 
المقدمات العينية حقوق الامتياز والاختراع وجميع 
الحقوق المعنوية .
ب - يقدم الخبراء تقريرهم خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ 
تكليفهم بالعمل ويجوز للوزير بناءً على طلب مسبب من 
الخبراء أن يمنحهم مهلة أخرى لاتتجاوز ثلاثين يوماً ، 
وإذا تبين من تقدير الخبراء أن قيمة المقدمات العينية 
لاتبلغ القيمة المقدرة من قبل المؤسسين فللوزارة أن 
ترفض التصديق على النظام ، على أن يبقى للمؤسسين الحق 
بتقديم طلب جديد يتضمن إما تنزيلاً لعدد الأسهم العينية 
بما يتوافق مع تقدير الخبراء أو تقديم مقدمات عينية 
إضافية على أن يجرى تقديرها وفق الأصول السابقة وبمعرفة 
الخبراء أنفسهم أو تقديمهم أموالاً نقدية تغطي الفرق .
ج - إذا لم يوافق المؤسسون على تقديرات لجنة الخبراء فللوزير 
بناءً على تقرير المراقب رفض تسجيل الشركة ، أو تشكيل 
لجنة خبراء ثانية ، ويعتبر تقدير لجنة الخبراء الثانية 
نهائياً ، فإذا لم يقبل به المؤسسون على الوزير رفض قبول 
المقدمات العينية .
د - يرسل الوزير صورة من تقرير الخبراء إلى المؤسسين ويقوم 
المؤسسون بتوزيعه على المكتتبين قبل انعقاد الجمعية 
التأسيسية بخمسة عشر يوماً على الأقل ، كما يودع التقرير 
مركز الشركة خلال الميعاد المذكور ويحق لكل ذي شأن 
الاطلاع عليه .
هـ - يعرض على الجمعية التأسيسية التقويم الذي أجراه المؤسسون
بالاتفاق مع مقدم الحصة العينية وتقرير الخبراء ، ومن حق 
الجمعية المصادقة على التقويم الذي أجراه المؤسسون 
بالاتفاق مع مقدم الحصة أو رفضه أو تخفيضه ، فإذا قررت 
الجمعية تخفيض التقويم المذكور جاز لمقدم الحصة أن
يسحبها من رأس المال أو أن يدفع الفرق .
و - إذا قررت الجمعية التأسيسية رفض الحصة العينية أو سحبها 
مقدمها وجب تخفيض رأس المال بما يعادل النقص بشرط ألاَّ يقل 
رأس المال عن الحد الأدنى المقرر في هذا القانون .
ز - تصدر القرارات المتعلقة بتقويم الحصص العينية بالأغلبية 
العددية للمكتتبين بالأسهم النقدية بشرط أن تكون هذه 
الأغلبية حائزة على الأقل لثلثي الأسهم المذكورة بعد 
استبعاد ما اكتتب به مقدموا الحصص العينية ، ولايكون 
لهؤلاء حق التصويت ولو كانوا من أصحاب الأسهم النقدية .
ح - لايجوز تسليم الأسهم التي تمثل الحصص العينية إلاَّ بعد نقل 
ملكية هذه الحصص كاملة إلى الشركة .
ط - تتضمن الأسهم العينية ما تتضمنه الأسهم النقدية من بيانات 
وحقوق وتعطى أرقاماً متسلسلة خاصة ويذكر أنها عينية .
ي - لا يجوز التداول بالأسهم العينية إلا بعد انقضاء سنة 
علىإصدارها وإذا كانت هذه الأسهم العينية ناتجة عن اندماج 
شركة أخرى أو أكثر معها وكانت أسهم هذه الشركة المندمجة 
متداولة قبل الاندماج ، فلا يسري عليها حظر التداول 
المنصوص عليه في هذه الفقرة .
مادة (81) :
أ - يجب على المؤسسين خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ إقفال 
الاكتتاب أن يدعوا المكتتبين إلى جمعية تأسيسية ، 
ولايجوز أن تزيد الفترة بين تاريخ الدعوة وتاريخ عقد 
الاجتماع على ثلاثة أسابيع وأن لاتقل عن عشرة أيام ، 
وفي جميع الأحوال لايجوز عقد الاجتماع قبل انقضاء عشرين 
يوماً من التاريخ الذي يستلم فيه المؤسسون تقرير لجنة 
الخبراء بشأن تقويم الحصص العينية.
ب - إذا لم يقم المؤسسون بإرسال الدعوة لانعقاد الجمعية 
التأسيسية قامت الوزارة بهذه الدعوة على نفقتهم .
ج - يكون لكل مكتتب - أيا كان عدد أسهمه - حق حضور الجمعية 
التأسيسية.
د - يتولى رئاسة الجمعية مؤقتاً أكبر المؤسسين سناً وتنتخب 
الجمعية أمين سر وجامع أصوات .
هـ - يوقع الرئيس وأمين السر وجامع الأصوات محضر الجلسة ، 
وترسل صورة من هذا المحضر إلى الوزارة .
مادة (82) : تنظر الجمعية التأسيسية على وجه الخصوص في المسائل 
الآتية :
أ - تقرير المؤسسين عن عمليات تأسيس الشركات والنفقات التي 
استلزمتها .
ب - بحث مشروع نظام الشركة ، ووضع نصوصه النهائية وفقاً 
للأحكام القانونية ولايجوز للجمعية إدخال تعديلات على 
المشـروع إلا بموافقة الأغلبية العددية للمكتتبين بشرط 
أن تكون حائزة لثلثي رأس المال .
ج - تقويم الحصص العينية وفقاً للأحكام المنصوص عليها في 
المادة (80) من هذا القانون .
د - انتخاب أعضاء مجلس الإدارة الأول .
هـ - تعيين أول مراقب حسابات للشركة .
مادة (83) :
أ - يشترط لصحة اجتماع الجمعية التأسيسية حضور عدد من 
المكتتبين يمثل نصف رأس المال على الأقل .
ب - إذا لم يتوافر في الاجتماع الأول النصاب المنصوص عليه 
في الفقرة السابقة وجب توجيه دعوة لاجتماع ثان يعقد 
خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ الاجتماع الأول ، على ألاَّ 
تقل الفترة بين تاريخ توجيه هذه الدعوة وتاريخ 
الاجتماع عن سبعة أيام ويكون الاجتماع الثاني صحيحاً إذا 
حضره عدد من المكتتبين يمثل (30%) من رأس المال على 
الأقل .
ج - تصدر القرارات في الجمعية التأسيسية بالأغلبية المطلقة 
للأسهم الممثلة في الاجتماع ما لم ينص النظام الأساسي 
على نسبة أكبر .
مادة (84) : 
أ - يقدم المؤسسون خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ انتهاء اجتماع 
الجمعية التأسيسية طلباً إلى الوزير بإعلان تأسيس الشركة 
ويقد هذا الطلب بالشروط الأوضاع التي تحددها اللائحة 
التنفيذية لهذا القانون ويجب أن يرفق بالطلب :
1 - إقرار بحصول الاكتتاب برأس المال كاملاً وما دفعه 
المكتتبون من قيمة الأسهم وبيان بأسمائهم وعدد الأسهم 
التي اكتتب بها كل منهم .
2 - محضر جلسة الجمعية التأسيسية .
3 - نظام الشركة الأساسي كما أقرته الجمعية .
4 - قرارات الجمعية بالمصادقة على تقرير المؤسسين وتقويم 
الحصص العينية وتعيين أعضاء مجلس الإدارة الأول ومراقب 
الحسابات .
5 - الوثائق المؤيدة لصحة إجراءات التأسيس .
ب - يصدر قرار الوزير بإعلان تأسيس الشركة خلال عشرة أيام 
من تاريخ تقديم الطلب سالف الذكر إلى الوزارة ويعتبر 
في حكم قرار بإعلان التأسيس انقضاء هذا الميعاد دون 
البت في الطلب .
ج - تعتبر الشركة مؤسسة قانوناً من تاريخ صدور قرار الوزير 
بإعلان تأسيس الشركة أو من تاريخ انقضاء الميعاد المشار 
إليه دون بت في الطلب .
مادة (85) : ينشر في الجريدة الرسمية على نفقة الشركة قرار الوزير 
الصادر بإعلان تأسيسها مرفقاً به نظامها الأساسي .
مادة (86) : لايجوز بعد صدور قرار الوزير بإعلان تأسيس الشركة الطعن 
ببطلان الشركة بسبب مخالفة الأحكام المتعلقة بإجراءات 
التأسيس إلاَّ وفقاً للمادة (91) من هذا القانون .
مادة (87) :
أ - يقوم مجلس الإدارة الأول بشهر نظام الشركة في السجل 
التجاري وفقاً لأحكام القانون الخاص بالسجل التجاري .
ب - إذا لم يشهر عقد الشركة ونظامها في السجل التجاري في 
الميعاد المنصوص عليه في القانون المشار إليه كانت 
الشركة باطلة ، وإذا اقتصر عدم الشهر في السجل التجاري 
على بيان أو أكثر من البيانات الواجب شهرها فلا يتناول 
البطلان إلا هذه البيانات .
ج - للغير وحدة حق التمسك ببطلان الشركة بسبب عدم شهرها 
ويزول البطلان إذا تم الشهر قبل طلب الحكم به .
د - تتبع في تصفية الشركة التي حكم ببطلانها وفي تسوية حقوق 
الشركاء قبل بعضهم البعض الشروط الواردة في نظامها 
الداخلي وعند خلوه تطبق الأحكام الخاصة الواردة في هذا 
القانون .
مادة (88) : إذا لم يتم تأسيس الشركة للمكتتبين الحق في استرداد 
المبالغ التي دفعوها ويكون المؤسسون مسئولين بالتضامن 
عن الوفاء بها فضلاً عن التعويض عند الاقتضاء وكذلك 
يتحمل المؤسـسون جميع المصاريف التي أنفقت في تأسيس 
الشركة ويكونوا مسئولين بالتضامن أمام الغير عن الأفعال 
و التصرفات التي صدرت منهم خلال فترة التأسيس .
مادة (89) : إذا تم تأسيس الشركة انتقلت إليها بحكم القانون جميع 
التصرفات التي أجراها المؤسسون أثناء تأسيسها و تتحمل 
الشركة جميع المصاريف التي أنفقوها .
مادة (90) : 
أ - يتحمل أعضاء أول مجلس إدارة بالتضامن المسئولية عن 
الأضرار الناشئة عن عدم القيام بإجراءات الشهر المنصوص 
عليها في هذا الفصل و على مفتش الحسابات مراقبة القيام 
بهذه الإجراءات .
ب - يجب أن يبين بوضوح اسم الشركة ونوعها ومركزها وتاريخ 
إنشاؤها ومقدار رأسمالها في جميع العقود التي تعقدها 
الشركة وفي جميع الرسائل والنشرات والإعلانات وسائر 
المطبوعات التي تصدر عنها .
مادة (91) :
أ - لا يجوز بعد صدور قرار الوزير بإعلان تأسيس الشركة 
الطعن ببطلان الشركة بسبب مخالفة الأحكام المتعلقة 
بإجراءات التأسيس .
ب - إذا أسست شركة مساهمة على وجه غير قانوني جاز لكل ذي 
علاقة خلال خمس سنوات من تأسيسها أن ينذرها بوجوب إتمام 
المعاملة الناقصة أو التصحيح وفقاً لأحكام القانون وخلال 
ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ الإنذار .
ج - إذا لم تقم الشركة خلال هذا الميعاد بإجراء التصحيح 
اللازم جاز لذي العلاقة أن يطلب من المحكمة المختصة 
الحكم ببطلان الشركة وتصفيتها .
د - إذا حكم ببطلان الشركة تجرى تصفيتها كأنها شركة فعلية 
ويلزم المؤسسون وأعضاء مجلس الإدارة الأول متضامنين 
وكذلك المحاسبون القانونيون الذين يثبت إهمالهم بأداء 
ما يكون لذوي العلاقة من حقوق قبل الشركة .
هـ - لايجوز للمؤسسين وسائر الشركاء أن يحتجوا تجاه الغير 
ببطلان الشركة .
مادة (92) : على مجلس الإدارة أن ينشر كل عام في جريدة يومية رسمية 
خلال شهرين من تاريخ موافقة الجمعية العامة على 
الحسابات - ميزانية السنة المالية المختتمة وحساباتها 
الختامية وقائمة بأسماء أعضاء مجلس الإدارة ومفتشي 
الحسابات .

----------


## محمد عادل رأفت

__________________
الجزء الثالث
الصكوك التي تصدرها الشركة
مادة (93) : 
أ - الصكوك التي تصدرها شركة المساهمة هي الأسهم وأسناد 
القرض المشروع .
ب - لايجوز للشركة إنشاء حصص تأسيس ولامنح مزايا خاصة
للمؤسسين أو لغيرهم .
ج - لايجوز إصدار أسهم تعطي أصحابها امتيازاً من أي نوع كان .
1 - الأسهم :
مادة (94) :
أ - يجب ألاَّ تقل القيمة الاسمية للسهم عن مائة ريال وأن لاتزيد
على ألف ريال .
ب - لايجوز عند تأسيس الشركة إصدار السهم بأقل من قيمته 
الاسمية ولا بأكثر من هذه القيمة مضافاً إليها مصاريف 
الإصدار .
ج - يكون السهم غير قابل للتجزئة . فإذا تملكه أشخاص 
متعددون وجب أن يختاروا أحدهم لينوب عنهم في استعمال
الحقوق المتصلة بالسهم ويكون هؤلاء الأشخاص مسئولين 
بالتضامن عن الالتزامات الناشئة عن ملكية السهم .
مادة (95) : 
تدفع قيمة الأسهم النقدية دفعة واحدة أو على أقساط ولايجوز
أن يقل القسط الواجب تسديده عند الاكتتاب عن 20% من قيمة 
السهم ويجب أن يسدد كامل قيمة السهم خلال أربع سنوات من
تاريخ قرار إعلان التأسيس .
مادة (96) :
أ - تستبدل الشركة بعد تأسيسها بإيصالات الاكتتاب شهادات
مؤقتة بالأسهم يوقعها رئيس مجلس الإدارة وتشتمل بوجه
الخصوص على اسم المساهم وعددالأسهم التي اكتتب بها
وكيفية الوفاء بقيمتها والمبلغ المدفوع من هذه القيمة 
وتاريخ الدفع والرقم المسلسل للشهادات المؤقتة وأرقام 
الأسهم التي تمثلها ورأسمال الشركة ومركزها الرئيسي .
ب - تقوم هذه الشهادات مقام الأسهم وتظل اسمية إلى أن تستبدل
بها صكوك الأسهم .
ج - يجب أن تستبدل بالشهادات المؤقتة صكوك الأسهم خلال ستة
أشهر من تاريخ إشهار الشركة . ويجب أن يوقع صكوك الأسهم 
عضوان على الأقل من مجلس الإدارة وترفق قسائم الأرباح بصكوك 
الأسهم . ويجوز أن تكون القسائم اسمية أو لحامـلها وتكون
قابلة للتداول وكل شرط يقيد حرية تداولها يعتبر كأن لم 
يكن .
مادة (97) : 
أ - تكون أسهم الشركة إما نقدية تمثل حصة من النقود أو عينية
تمثل حصة من مال أو حق قابل للتقويم ويجب أن يذكر نوع
السهم في الصك الذي يمثله .
ب - تكون لجميع أسهم الشركة حقوق متساوية وتخضع لالتزامات
متساوية .
مادة (98) :
أ - تكون الأسهم اسمية أو لحاملها وتبقى الأسهم اسمية حتى الوفاء
بقيمتها كاملة .
ب - يجوز لصاحب السهم الاسمي بعد الوفاء بقيمته كاملة أن يطلب
تحويله إلى سهم لحامله ما لم ينص في نظام الشركة على غير
ذلك .
مادة (99) :
تعد الشركة سجلاً خاصاً لقيد الأسهم الاسمية وأسماء المساهمين 
وجنسياتهم ومواطنهم ومهنتهم وأرقام الأسهم والقدر المدفوع 
من قيمتها وتبلغ صورة من هذه البيانات إلى الوزارة .
مادة (100) :
أ - تكون الأسهم قابلة للتداول .
ب - تتداول الأسهم الاسمية بقيد التصرف في سجل الأسهم والتأشير
به على السهم ، ولايجوز الاحتجاج بالتصرف قبل الشركة أو 
الغير إلاَّ من تاريخ القيد .
ج - تتداول الأسهم لحاملها بمجرد تسليمها .
مادة (101) :
أ - إذا انتقلت ملكية السهم الاسمي بطريق الإرث أو الوصية
وجب على الوارث أو الموصى له أو من يقوم مقامهما أن 
يطلب قيد نقل الملكية في سجل الأسهم .
ب - إذا كان نقل ملكية السهم بمقتضى حكم نهائي جرى القيد 
في سجل الأسهم وفقـاً لهذا الحكم ، ويؤشر على السهم بما 
يفيد نقل ملكيته بطريق الإرث أو الوصية أو بمقتضى حكم .
مادة (102) : 
أ - لايجوز تداول الأسهم النقدية التي يكتتب بها المؤسسون أو
الأسهم العينية قبل نشر الميزانية وحساب الأرباح والخسائر 
عن سنة مالية لاتقل عن اثني عشر شهرا من تاريخ تأسيس 
الشركة وتظل هذه الأسهم اسمية ولايجوز تسليمها لأصحابها 
خلال المدة المذكورة ويوضع عليها ما يدل على نوعها وتاريخ 
تأسيس الشركة .
ب - يجوز خلال فترة الحظر نقل ملكية الأسهم النقدية التي يكتتب
بها المؤسسون فيما بينهم أو من أحدهم إلى أعضاء مجلس 
الإدارة لتقديمها كضمان للإدارة أو من ورثة المؤسس في حالة
وفاته إلى الغير .
ج - تسري أحكام هذه المادة على ما يكتتب به المؤسسون في حالة
زيادة رأس المال قبل انقضاء فترة الحظر .
مادة (103) :
مع مراعاة عدم الإخلال بأحكام المادة السابقة لايجوز قبل نشر 
الميزانية وحساب الأرباح والخسائر عن السنة المالية الأولى
- بشرط ألاَّ تقل عن اثني عشر شهراً 
- تداول ايصالات الاكتتاب أو الشهادات المؤقتة أو الأسهم على
اختلاف أنواعها بأكثر من قيمتها الاسمية مضافاً إليها عند
الاقتضاء مقابل نفقات الإصدار .
مادة (104) :
يجوز أن ينص في نظام الشركة على قيود تتعلق بتداول الأسهم 
الاسمية بشرط ألاَّ يكون من شأن هذه القيود تحريم التداول .
مادة (105) : 
أ - لايسأل المساهم عن التزامات الشركة إلاَّ بقدر حصته في
رأس المال .
ب - لايجوز الحجز على أموال الشركة بسبب ديون مترتبة على
أحد المساهمين، وإنما يجوز لدائني المساهم توقيع 
الحجز على السهم وعلى الأرباح الناتجة عنه بموجب حكم
قضائي .
ج - يذكر الحجز على السهم في سجل الأسهم ويؤشر على السهم
بما يفيد توقيع الحجز عليه ولاترفع هذه الإشارة 
إلاَّ بقرار من السلطة المختصة وتسري على الحاجز أو 
المرتهن جميع القرارات التي تتخذها الجمعية العامة
بالنسبة للمساهم المحجوزة أسهمه أو الراهن دون أن 
يكون لهما حقوق المساهم الأخرى في الشركة .
مادة (106) :
أ - يلتزم المساهم بدفع قيمة السهم في المواعيد المعينة
لذلك ، وتستحق الغرامات عن التأخير في الوفاء بمجرد
حلول ميعاد الاستحقاق دون حاجة إلى إنذار .
ب - إذا تخلف المساهم عن دفع القسط المستحق عليه من قيمة
السهم في ميعاد الاستحقاق جاز لمجلس الإدارة التنفيذ
على السهم وذلك بإنذار المساهم بدفع القسط المستحق 
بكتاب مسجل مصحوب بعلم الوصول ، فإذا لم يقم بالوفاء
خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ وصول الإنذار جاز للشركة بيع 
السهم في سوق الأوراق المالية وإذا لم توجد هذه السوق
جاز للشركة بيع السهم في مزاد علني ولايجوز للمساهم 
دفع القيمة المستحقة عليه في اليوم المحدد لإجراء 
المزايدة .
ج - تستوفي الشركة من الثمن الناتج عن البيع ما يستحق لها
من أقساط متأخرة وغراماتها والمصاريف وترد الباقي لصاحب 
السهم ، فإذا لم يكف الثمن للوفاء بهذه المبالغ ،
جاز للشركة الرجوع بالباقي على المساهم بالطريقةالعادية .
د - إذا تم البيع بطريق المزاد وجب على الشركة تحرير محضر
بما تم في جلسة المزايدة ، وتعتبر البيانات الواردة في 
هذا المحضر صحيحة ما لم يثبت خلاف ذلك .
هـ - تلغي الشركة السهم الذي حصل التنفيذ عليه وتعطي المشتري
سهماً جديداً يحمل رقم السهم الملغي ويؤشر في سجل الأسهم
بوقوع البيع مع بيان اسم المالك الجديد .
مادة (107) :
يكون مالكو السهم المتتابعين مسئولين بالتضامن عن الوفاء
بقيمته وفيما عدا المالك الأخير تبرأ ذمة كل مساهم من هذه 
المسؤولية بانقضاء سنتين من تاريخ تنازله عن السهم في سجل
الأسهم .
مادة (108) :
لايجوز للشركة إبراء ذمة المساهم من التزامه بدفع قيمة السهم
ولاتقع المقاصة بين هذا الالتزام وما يكون للمساهم من حقوق 
قبل الشركة .
مادة (109) :
لايجوز للمساهم أن يطلب استرداد مادفعه للشركة كحصة في رأس
المال .
مادة (110) :
تثبت للمساهم جميع الحقوق المتصلة بالسهم ، وعلى وجه الخصوص
الحق في الحصول على نصيب من الأرباح التي تقرر توزيعها ومن
موجودات الشركة عند التصفية وحق حضور الجمعيات العامة
والاشتراك في مداولاتها والتصويت على قراراتها وحق التصرف في
السهم وحق طلب الاطلاع على أوراق الشركة ودفاترها ومراقبة
أعمال مجلس الإدارة وإقامة دعوى المسئولية على أعضائه والطعن
في قرارات الجمعية العامة ، وذلك بالشروط والقيود الواردة 
في هذا القانون أو في نظام الشركة .
مادة (111) :
أ - يعتبر باطلاً كل قرار يصدر عن الجمعية العامة العادية وغير 
العادية يكون من شأنه المساس بحقوق المساهم الأساسية التي
يستمدها بصفته شريكاً من أحكام القانون أو نظام الشركة 
ويشمل هذا البطلان على وجه الخصوص القرارات التي يكون
موضوعها حرمان المساهم من الاشتراك في الأرباح أو في قسمة 
موجودات الشركة بعد انقضائها وحرمانه من حضور الجمعيات 
العامة أو الاشتراك في مداولاتها والتصويت على قراراتها
وحرمانه من مخاصمة أعضاء مجلس الإدارة بدعوى المسئولية 
أو من حق التنازل عن الأسهم أو تقييد هذا الحق بشروط تجعل
استعماله متعذراً أو حرمانه من الأولوية في الاكتتاب بالأسهم 
الجديدة عند زيادة رأس المال .
ب - يكون القرار الصادر بشأن المسائل المذكورة في الفقرة 
السابقة ملزماً للمساهمين الذين وافقوا عليه دون غيرهم .
مادة (112) :
أ - يجوز أن ينص في النظام على استهلاك الأسهم أثناء قيام 
الشركة إذا كان مشروعها مما يهلك تدريجياً أو كان قائماً
على حقوق مؤقتة .
ب - لايكون استهلاك الأسهم إلاَّ من الأرباح أو من الاحتياطي ويقع 
تباعاً بطريق القرعة السنوية أو باية طريقة أخرى تحقق 
المساواة بين المساهمين .
ج - يجوز أن يكون الاستهلاك بطريق شراء الشركة أسهمها في سوق
الأوراق المالية بشرط أن يكون سعرها أقل من قيمتها الاسمية
أو مساوياً لهذه القيمة وتعدم الشركة الأسهم التي تحصل 
عليها بهذه الطريقة .
د - يجوز أن ينص في نظام الشركة على إعطاء أسهم تمتع لأصحاب 
الأسهم التي تستهلك بالقرعة وتكون هذه الأسهم اسمية أو 
لحاملها ، ويحدد نظام الشركة الحقوق التي تعطيها لأصحابها،
ومع ذلك يجب أن يخصص نسبة مئوية من الربح السنوي الصافي 
للأسهم التي لم تستهلك ليوزع عليها بالأولوية على أسهم
التمتع، وفي حالة انقضاء الشركة يكون لأصحاب الأسهم التي لم 
تستهلك حق الحصول بالأولوية من موجودات التصفية على ما 
يعادل القيمة الاسمية لأسهمهم .
2 - إسناد القروض :
مادة (113) : 
أ - للشركة المساهمة أن تصدر أسناداً للقروض المشروعة التي 
تعقدها وتكون هذه الأسناد متساوية القيمة قابلة للتداول
ولايجوز تجزئتها .
ب - تكون الاسناد التي تصدرها الشركة اسمية أو لحاملها،
ويبقى السند اسمياً إلى حين الوفاء بقيمته كاملاً .
مادة (114) :
أ - لايجوز إصدار أسناد قرض إلاَّ بعد موافقة الجمعية العامة
العادية ويجوز للجمعية العامة أن تخول مجلس الإدارة
سلطة تعيين مقدار القرض وشروطه.
ب - لايجوز إصدار اسناد القرض إلاَّ إذا كان رأسمال الشركة قد
دفع بأكمله وبشرط ألاَّ تزيد قيمة الأسناد على رأس المال 
الموجود فعلاً .
ج - لايجوز إصدار أسناد قرض جديدة إلاَّ إذا دفع المكتتبون 
بأسناد القرض السابق قيمة هذه الأسناد كاملة وبشرط 
ألاَّ تزيد قيمة أسناد القروض الجديدة بالإضافة إلى ما
بقي في ذمة الشركة من قيمة أسناد القروض السابقة على 
رأس المال الموجود فعلاً .
د - لاتسري الأحكام المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين السابقتين على
شركات الائتمان العقاري ومصارف التسليف الزراعي أو 
الصناعي والشركات التي تؤذن في ذلك بقرار من الوزير .
مادة (115) :
لايجوز للشركات قبل إقرار ميزانية سنتها المالية الأولى إصدار
أسناد قرض إلاَّ إذا كفلت الوفاء بهذه الأسناد أحد المصارف 
المعتمدة أو كانت الأسناد مضمونة بصكوك أصدرتها إحدى
الجهات المذكورة .
مادة (116) :
لايجوز تنفيذ قرار الجمعية العامة بإصدار أسناد القرض إلاَّ بعد
قيد القرار في السجل التجاري .
مادة (117) :
الأسناد التي تصدر بمناسبة قرض واحد تعطى لأصحابها حقوقاً
متساوية ويعتبر باطلاً كل شرط على خلاف ذلك .
مادة (118) : 
إذا طرحت أسناد قرض للاكتتاب العام وجب أن يتم عن طريق أحد
المصارف المعتمدة وتكون دعوة الجمهور للاكتتاب وفقاً للقواعد
التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون.
مادة (119) :
تسري في حالة عدم الوفاء بقيمة السند الأحكام المنصوص عليها 
في المادتين (106 ؛ 107) من هذا القانون .
مادة (120) :
أ - تقوم الشركة بوفاء قيمة أسناد القرض طبقاً للشروط المتفق
عليها عند الإصدار ولايجوز لها تقديم ميعاد الوفاء
أو تأخيره .
ب - يجب أن يشهد العمليات المتعلقة بسحب الأسناد بطريق القرعة
ممثل عن الحكومة ويترتب على عدم حضور ممثل الحكومة بطلان 
عملية السحب .
مادة (121) :
لايجوز تحويل أسناد القرض إلى أسهم إلاَّ إذا نص على ذلك في شروط
القرض، فإذا تقرر التحويل كان لمالك السند الخيار بين قبول
التحويل أو قبض القيمة الاسمية للسند .
الجزء الرابع
إدارة الشركة
1 - مجلس الإدارة :
مادة (122) : 
أ - يتولى إدارة الشركة المساهمة مجلس إدارة ، ويعين
نظام الشركة عدد أعضائه على ألاَّ يقل عن ثلاثة ولايزيد
عن سبعة،وإذا كان رأسمال الشركة عشرين مليون ريال أو 
أكثر جاز أن يبلغ عدد أعضاء مجلس الإدارة أحد عشر عضواً 
ب - يجب أن يكون عضو مجلس الإدارة مساهماً في الشركة .
مادة (123) : يعين نظام الشركة مدة العضوية في مجلس الإدارة على ألاَّ 
يتجاوز ثلاث سنوات ، كما يبين النظام كيفية انتهاء مدة 
العضوية دفعة واحدة أو بالتناوب على مراحل .
مادة (124) : تنتخب الجمعية العامة أعضاء مجلس الإدارة بالاقتراع
السري كتابة ويجوز إعادة انتخابهم ما لم ينص نظام 
الشركة على غير ذلك .
مادة (125) : ينتخب مجلس الإدارة في كل سنة من بين أعضائه رئيساً
ونائباً للرئيس يحل محله عند غيابه ، كما يعين
المجلس أمين سر يختاره من بين أعضائه أو من غيرهم ،
وتبلغ الوزارة بصورة من قرارات انتخاب الرئيس ونائبه 
والأعضاءالمفوضين وكل تعديل يطرأ على تشكيل المجلس .
مادة (126) : 
أ - إذا شغر مركز أحد أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وجب على الجهة
التي عينت السلف أن تنتخب عضواً بدلاً منه من بين
المساهمين الذين تتوافر فيهم شروط العضوية ، ويجب 
عرض هذا التعيين على الجمعية العامة في أول اجتماع
لها لتقره أو لتنتخب عضواً آخر ، وفي جميع الأحوال يكمل 
العضو الجديد مدة سلفه .
ب - إذا شغر ثلث مراكز أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وجب دعوة الجمعية
العامة إلى الانعقاد فوراً لتنتخب من يحل محلهم إلاَّ إذا
كان محدداً لانعقاد الجمعية العامة ميعاد لايجاوز
ثلاثين يوماً .
ج - إذا كان تعيين بعض الأعضاء من جهة حكومية فيعود لهذه 
الجهة تسمية أعضاء مجلس الإدارة الممثلين لها بقرار
من الوزير .
مادة (127) : 
أ - يجب أن تكون أغلبية أعضاء مجلس الإدارة من المتمتعين
بجنسية الجمهورية، ولهم موطن بها ومع ذلك يجوز بترخيص 
خاص من مجلس الوزراء إعفاء الشركة من هذا الحكم إذا 
كان بعض المساهمين من الأجانب ، إنما يجب أن لاتكون 
نسبة الأجانب في مجلس الإدارة أكثر من نسبة اشتراك 
المساهمين الأجانب في رأسمال الشركة .
ب - إذا فقدت لسبب ما النسبة المذكورة في الفقرة
السابقة وجب استكمالها خلال ثلاثة أشهر على الأكثر
وإلاَّ كانت قرارات المجلس الصادرة بعد انقضاء هذه
المدة باطلة .
ج - على الشركة أن تعد سنوياً قائمة بأسماء رئيس مجلس
الإدارة وأعضاء المجلس وجنسياتهم وسنهم .
مادة (128) :
أ - إذا كانت الحكومة أو إحدى هيئاتها أو مؤسساتها
أو شركاتها العامة مساهمة في الشركة فتكون ممثلة
في مجلس إدارتها بنسبة ماتملكه من الأسهم.
ب - في جميع الأحوال لايجوز للحكومة أو الهيئات
المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة الاشتراك في انتخاب 
أعضاء مجلس الإدارة الذين لايمثلونها .
مادة (129) :
أ - يجوز أن يقوم رئيس مجلس الإدارة أو نائبه أو أي
شخص آخرمن غير أعضاء المجلس بوظيفة مدير عام
الشركة .
ب - يجوز أن يكون أي مستخدم في الشركة عضواً في 
مجلس إدارتها كما يجوز لمجلس الإدارة دعوة مدير
الشركة أو أي مستخدم بها لحضور جلسات مجلس الإدارة
على ألاَّ يكون له صوت في المداولات .
مادة (130) :
أ - لايجوزالجمع بين عضوية مجلس الإدارة واية وظيفة عامة
ويعتبر باطلا انتخاب الموظف إلى عضوية مجلس الإدارة
إلاّ باسم وظيفته .
ب - لايجوز أن ينتخب أي عضو في مجلس الإدارة من حكم عليه 
بعقوبة في جريمة مخلة بالشرف والأمانة أو في إحدى 
الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ما لم يرد
إليه اعتباره .
ج - لايجوز أن يكون الشخص الواحد عضوا في مجلس إدارة 
اكثرمن شركتين مساهمتين عرضت كل أو بعض أسهمها
للاكتتاب العام وأن لايكون رئيسا أو عضوا منتدبا 
في اكثر من شركتين مساهمتين إذا كان ممثلا للحكومة.
مادة (131) : فيما عدا ممثلي الحكومة والشخصيات الاعتبارية في
مجلس الإدارة لايجوز انتخاب أي شخص عضوا بمجلس الإدارة
إلا بعد أن يقر كتابة بقبول الترشيح ويجب أن يشتمل 
الإقرارعلى بيان من العضو بجنسيته والشركات التي زاول 
فيها أي عمل خلال السنوات الثلاث السابقة على ترشيحه
ونوع هذاالعمل .
مادة (132) : لايجوز لمدير الشركة المساهمة أو أي مستخدم آخر بها
أن يقوم بصفة دائمة أو مؤقتة أو عرضية بأي عمل في 
أية شركة مساهمة أخرى إلاَّ بعد الحصول على ترخيص من
مجلس الإدارة يجدد في كل سنة.
مادة (133) : لايجوز لمن يكون عضوا في مجلس إدارة أحد المصارف أو
إحدىالشركات التي تسـاهم فيها الدولة أو غيرها من 
الهيئات والمؤسسات والشركات العامة بما لايقل عن
10% من رأسمالهاأن يشترك بصفته الشخصية أو بصفته
نائبا عن الغيرفي عضويةمجلس إدارة أي مصرف آخر أو اية
شركة مساهمة أخرى .. ولايجوز لمن يشغل وظيفة المدير أو 
اية وظيفة أخرى في المصارف أو إحدى الشركات المشار 
إليها في الفقرة السابقةأن يقوم بصفة دائمة باي عمل في 
مصرف آخرأو شركة مساهمةأخرى ، ويترتب على مخالفة
أحكام هذه المادة اعتبارالمخالف مستقيلاً من عمله في 
المصرف أوالشركة .
مادة (134) :
أ - فيماعداممثلي الحكومة والشخصيات الاعتبارية في
مجلس الإدارة يجب أن يكون عضو مجلس إدارة الشركة 
المساهمة مالكا لعدد من اسهم الشـركة يوازي 2%
على الأقل من رأسمالها ، ومع ذلك يجوز أن يكون العضو
مالكا لعدد من الأسهم لاتقل قيمتها وقت انتخابه عن 
ثلاثين ألف ريال ويشترط في رئيس مجلس الإدارة أن يملك 
مثلي عدد الأسهم المطلوبة من العضو ، ويرجع في ذلك 
إلى أسعار الأسهم في سوق الأوراق المالية أو إلى قيمة
الأسهم الاسمية إذا لم تكن الشركة قد قيدت في هذه الأسواق .
ب - يخصص القدر من الأسهم المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة 
لضمان مسئولية أعضاء مجلس الإدارة ، ويجب إيداع تلك
الأسهم أحد المصارف المعتمدة خلال شهر من تاريخ انتخاب
العضو وتظل الأسهم المودعة غير قابلة للتداول إلى أن 
تنتهي مدة العضوية وتنقضي مدة سقوط دعوى المسئولية
المقررة للشـركة قبل العضو، ويؤشر على السهم بما يفيد 
عدم قابليته للتداول ، وتنقضي دعوى المسئولية المقررة
للشركةقبل العضو بمضي سنتين من تاريخ ارتكاب الفعل 
الموجب للمسئولية .
ج - تكون باطلة أوراق الضد التي تحرر بسبب تطبيق أحكام
هذه المادة .
د - إذا لم يقدم العضو اسهم الضمان بطلب عضويته ، وإذا
نقص عددها عن الحد المقرر في هذه المادة وجب على 
العضو أن يكمله خلال شهر وإلاَّ زالت عنه العضوية .
__________________

----------


## محمد عادل رأفت

مادة (135) :
أ - يحق للجمعية العامة عزل أعضاء مجلس الإدارة كلهم
أو بعضهم المنتخبين من قبلها ولو وجد شرط في نظام 
الشركة يقضي بعدم جواز عزلهم ، وللعضو المعزول 
مطالبة الشركة بالتعويض إذا كان العزل في وقت غير
مناسب أو لغير سبب معقول ، كما يجوز للحكومة
والشخصيات الاعتبارية عزل ممثليها في مجلس الإدارة
دون موافقة المجلس أو الجمعية .
ب - يطلب العزل بناء على قرار من مجلس الإدارة أو بناء
على طلب عدد من المساهمين يمثل 10% من رأس المال
وفي هذه الحالة الأخيرة يجب على رئيس المجلس عرض
أمر العزل علىالجمعية العامة .
ج - إذا طلب عزل أعضاء مجلس الإدارة قبل الميعاد المعين 
لانعقاد الجمعية العامة بشهرين أو أكثر وجب على رئيس
المجلس أن يدعو الجمعية العامة إلى انعقاد غير عادي
خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ طلب العزل وإلاَّ قامت الوزارة
بتوجيه الدعوة.
د - لايجوز للجمعية العامة النظر في طلب العزل إلا‍?َّ إذا 
كان واردا بجدول أعمالها ما لم تظهر خلال الاجتماع 
وقائع خطيرة تقتض العزل ، وفي جميع الأحوال يجب أن 
يمكن العضوالمطلوب عزله من الرد على ما ينسب إليه وإلاَّ 
كان قرار العزل باطلا.
هـ - إذا قررت الجمعية العامة عزل أحد أعضاء مجلس الإدارة
فلا يجوز إعادة انتخابه قبل خمس سنوات من تاريخ قرار
الجمعية بعزله .
مادة (136) : 
أ - يجوز لعضو مجلس الإدارة أن يستقيل من العضوية بشرط
أن يكون ذلك في وقت ملائم يوافق عليه مجلس الإدارة 
وإلاّالتزم بالتعويض.
ب - يجب أن يوجه طلب الاستقالة كتابة إلى مجلس الإدارة 
ويرتب أثره من يوم تقديمه ولايجوز لطالب الاستقالة 
العدول عنها إذا تم قبول الاستقالة .
مادة (137) : 
أ - يبين نظام الشركة طريقة تحديد مكافأة أعضاء مجلس 
الإدارة مع مراعاة الأحكام المقررة في الفقرات التالية .
ب - إذا كانت المكافأة محددة بنسبة معينة من أرباح
الشـركة فلا يجوز أن تجاوز هذه النسبة 10% من الربح 
الصافي بعدخصم المبالغ المذكورة في المادتين 
(191 ؛ 192) من هذا القانون ويتبع في شأن توزيع هذه
المكافأة بين أعضاءالمجلس الأحكام المنصوص عليها في
نظام الشركة أو في اللائحة الداخلية للمجلس .
ج - إذا كانت مكافأة عضو مجلس الإدارة راتبا معينا أو
بدل حضور عن الجلسات أو مزايا عينية أخرى لاتستوجبها
طبيعة عمل الشركة فلا يجوز أن تزيد المكافأة المذكورة
سنويا عن الحدالذي تحدده اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا 
القانون سواء بالنسبة إلى عضو مجلس الإدارة أو بالنسبة 
إلى رئيس المجلس .
د - في جميع الأحوال لايجوز أن تزيد المكافأة التي تمنحها 
الشركة وفقا للفقرتين السابقتين عن الحد الذي تحدده 
اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون ويكون باطلا كل تقدير 
يتم على خلاف أحكام هذه المادة وكذلك كل شرط يقضي بدفع 
المكافآت خالصة من الضرائب المقررة عليها .
مادة (138) : 
أ - يجتمع مجلس الإدارة بدعوة من رئيس المجلس أو بناء على 
طلب ثلث أعضائه على الأقل.
ب - يجب أن يجتمع مجلس الإدارة ست جلسات على الأقل خلال 
السنة المالية الواحدة .. ولايجوز أن ينقضي شهران دون 
عقد اجتماع للمجلس .
ج - إذا تغيب رئيس المجلس أو أحد أعضائه عن الحضور أربع 
جلسات متتالية أو نصف عدد الجلسات في ستة أشهر دون عذر 
مقبول اعتبر مستقيلا ، ويعرض الأمر على المجلس للفصل 
فيه ، ويبلغ العضو قرار المجلس .
مادة (139) :
أ - لايكون اجتماع مجلس الإدارة صحيحا إلاَّ إذا حضره
نصف عددأعضائه على الأقل ، ما لم ينص نظام
الشركة على نسبة أو عدد أكبر .
ب - تصدر قرارات المجلس بأغلبية أصوات الحاضرين ،
وفي حالة تساوي الأصوات يرجح الجانب الذي منه الرئيس .
ج - لايجوز أن ينوب عضو مجلس الإدارة عن غيره من الأعضاء
عندالتصويت على قرارات المجلس ، كما لايجوز التصويت 
بطريق المراسلة .
مادة (140) : 
أ - تدون محاضر اجتماعات مجلس الإدارة في دفتر خاص ،
ويوقع كل محضر مدون في الدفتر الأعضاء الذين 
حضروا الجلسة وأمين سر المجلس وعلى العضو الذي 
لم يوافق على أي قرار اتخذه المجلس أن يثبت 
اعتراضه في محضر الاجتماع .
ب - يكون الموقعون على محاضر الاجتماعات مسئولين عن صحة 
البيانات الواردة بالدفتر .
مادة (141) : 
أ - لمجلس الإدارة جميع السلطات اللازمة للقيام بالأعمال 
التي يقتضيها غرض الشركة عدا ما احتفظ به القانون
أو نظام الشركة للجمعية العامة .. وعليه أن يتقيد
بتوجيهات الجمعية العامة وقراراتها .
ب - لايجوز لمجلس الإدارة أن يعقد القروض التي تجاوز 
آجالها ثلاث سنوات أو أن يبيع عقارات الشـركة أو 
أن يرهنهاأوأن يبيع أموال وموجودات الشركة أو أن 
يرهنهاأوأن يبرئ ذمة مديني الشركة من التزاماتهم 
إلاَّ إذا كان مصرحا له بذلك في نظام الشركة وبالشروط
الواردة فيه ..إذا لم يردفي النظام أحكام بهذا 
الشـأن فلا يجوز للمجلس القيام بالتصرفات المذكورة 
إلاَّ بإذن من الجمعيةالعامة وذلك ما لم تكن هذه 
التصرفات مما يدخل بطبيعته في غرض الشركة .
مادة (142) : يقوم رئيس مجلس الإدارة بتصريف أعمال الشركة اليومية ، 
ويتولى على وجه الخصوص ما يأتي :
أ - دعوة مجلس الإدارة إلى الانعقاد .
ب - دعوة الجمعية العامة إلى الانعقاد طبقاً للأحكام 
المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ونظام الشركة .
ج - التوقيع بالنيابة عن الشركة مع مراعاة الشروط 
المذكورة في النظام .
د - تمثيل الشركة أمام الغير .
هـ - متابعة تنفيذ قرارات مجلس الإدارة .
و - طلب تعيين مراقبي الحسابات من الجمعية العامة .
ز - تعيين الموظفين والعمال وعزلهم والإشراف عليهم .
ح - الإشراف على مسك دفاتر الشركة ومراعاة توافر الشروط 
القانونية فيها .
مادة (143) : 
أ - يضع مجلس الإدارة النظم واللوائح الداخلية لتنظيم
سيرالعمل فيه وتحديد الاختصاصات وحقوق وواجبات
العاملين مع مراعاة أحكام القوانين النافذة والأحكام
المنصوص عليها في القانون ونظام الشركة .
ب - يوزع المجلس العمل بين أعضائه بما يتفق وطبيعة 
الاستثمار الذي تقوم به الشركة ، ويجوز للمجلس أن يكون 
من أعضائه أو من غيرهم لجان لدراسة مايحيله إليها من 
مسائل وتقديم تقارير عنها ، كما يجوز للمجلس أن يكلف 
أحد أعضائه أو شخصاً من غيرهم للقيام بعمل معين أو بعقد 
صفقة معينة مع منحه السلطة اللازمة لذلك ، وللمجلس في 
كل وقت حل اللجان التي كونها أو عزل من أنابهم للقيام 
ببعض الأعمال .
ج - فيما عدا المكافآت المقررة في نظام الشركة لمجلس 
الإدارة لايستحق رئيس المجلس أو أعضاؤه أي أجر نظير ما 
قد يؤدونه للشركة من أعمال إضافية.
مادة (144) : 
أ - تلتزم الشركة بالأعمال والتصرفات التي يجريها مجلس 
الإدارة إذا كانت مما يـدخل في غرض الشركة ولو جاوزت 
القيود المقررة على سلطة المجلس في نظام الشركة ما لم 
تثبت الشركة أن الغير الذي تعاقد مع مجلس الإدارة كان 
يعلم وقت إجراء التصرف بالقيود المذكورة .
ب - تلتزم وتسأل الشركة بالتعويض عن الضرر الذي ينشأ عن 
الأعمال غير المشروعة المخالفة لنظام الشركة التي تقع 
من أعضاء المجلس في إدارة أعمال الشركة .
مادة (145) : 
أ - يجب على كل عضو من أعضاء مجلس إدارة الشركة وعلى كل 
مدير لها أن يقدم إلى مجلس الإدارة في أول اجتماع له 
بعد تعيينه إقراراً بما يملكه من أسهم الشركة وأسناد 
القروض التي أصدرتها باسمه أو باسم زوجه أو أولاده 
القصر وكذلك بكل تغيير في هذه الصكوك ويشتمل هذا 
الإقرار على تاريخ كل عملية على حده وعدد الأسهم أو 
أسناد القروض التي تناولها وسعر الشراء أو البيع 
ويعتبر معزولاً بحكم القانون كل من يخالف حكم هذه 
الفقرة .
ب - تعد الشركة سجلاً خاصاً تثبت فيه ما يملكه كل عضو من 
أعضاء مجلس إدارتها وكل مدير لها باسمه أو باسم زوجه
أو أولاده القصر من أسهم الشركة وأسنادها وكل تغيير
يرد على هذه الملكية .
مادة (146) : 
أ - لايجوز بغير موافقة الجمعية العامة إبرام أي عقد أو 
القيام بأي عمل يكون لأحد أعضاء مجلس إدارة شركة 
المساهمة أو أحد مديريها مصلحة شخصية فيه ويستثنى 
من ذلك الأعمال والعقود التي تتم بطريق المناقصات 
العامة إذا كان عضو مجلس الإدارة أو المدير هو صاحب
العرض الأنسب .
ب - يجب على عضو مجلس الإدارة أو المدير أن يبلغ المجلس 
بما له من مصلحة شخصية في الأعمال والعقود التي تتم
لحساب الشركة وأن يثبت هذا التبليغ في محضر الجلسة 
ولايجوز له الاشتراك في التصويت الخاص بالقرار الصادر 
في شأن الأعمال أو العقود المذكورة .
ج - على رئيس مجلس الإدارة تبليغ الجمعية العامة عند 
انعقادها بالأعمال والعقود التي يكون فيها لأحد
أعضاء مجلس الإدارة أو مديرها مصلحة شخصية ، ويجب 
أن يكون هذا التبليغ مصحوبا بتقرير من مراقب
الحسابات .
مادة (147) : 
أ - لايجوز بغير ترخيص خاص من الجمعية العامة لعضو 
مجلس إدارة شركة المساهمة أو لمديرها أن يشترك 
في أي عمل من شأنه منافسة الشركة أو أن يتجر
لحسابه أو لحساب غيره في أحدفروع النشاط الذي 
تزاوله الشركة ، وإلاَّ كان لها أن تطالبه بالتعويض 
أو باعتبار العمليات التي باشرها لحسابه الخاص 
كأنها أجريت لحسابها .
ب - لايجوز لأعضاء مجلس الإدارة أن يذيعوا إلى المساهمين 
بصفتهم الفردية أو إلى الغير ما وقفوا عليه من أسرار 
الشركة بسبب مباشرتهم لإدارتها وإلاَّ حق عليهم العزل مع 
إلزامهم بالتعويض .
مدة (148) : 
أ - لايجوز للشركة المساهمة أن تقدم قرضاً نقدياً من أي
نوع كان لأعضاء مجلس إدارتها أو أن تضمن أي قروض 
يعقدها أحد الأعضاء مع الغير .
ب - يستثنى من الحكم الوارد في الفقرة السابقة المصارف
وغيرها من شركات الائتمان فيجوز لها في حدود الأعمال 
الداخلة ضمن غرضها وبالأوضاع والشروط التي تتبعها 
بالنسبة إلى جمهور العملاء أن تقرض أحد أعضاء مجلس 
إدارتها أو تفتح له اعتماداً أو تضمنه في القروض
التي يعقدها مع الغير .
مادة (149) : 
أ - يعد مجلس الإدارة عن كل سنة مالية ميزانية الشركة 
وحساب الأرباح والخسائر وتقريراً عن نشاط الشركة 
خلال السنة المالية المنتهية ومركزها المالي في
هذه السنة والطريقةالتي يقترحها لتوزيع الأرباح 
الصافية الناتجة عنها وذلك قبل انعقاد الجمعية
العامة بشهر على الأقل . ويجب أن تكون الميزانية
وحساب الأرباح والخسائر وغيرها من حسابات 
الشركة واضحة ومطابقة للأحكام التي تحددها اللائحة
التنفيذية لهذا القانون .
ب - يوقع رئيس مجلس الإدارة الميزانية وحساب الأرباح
والخسائر وتقرير مجلس الإدارة .
مادة (150) : 
أ - يجب على رئيس مجلس الإدارة أن ينشر الميزانية وحساب
الأرباح والخسائر وخلاصة وافية من تقريره والنص الكامل 
لتقرير مراقب الحسابات في صحيفة يومية رسمية تصدر
باللغة العربية في مركز الشركة وذلك قبل تاريخ 
انعقاد الجمعيةالعامة بخمسة عشر يوماً على الأقل . 
ب - إذا كانت أسهم الشركة اسمية جاز الاكتفاء بإرسال
نسخة من الوثائق المبينة في الفقرة الأولى إلى
كل مساهم بطريق البريد المسجل قبل انعقاد
الجمعية العامة بخمسة عشر يوماعلى الأقل .
مادة (151) : على مجلس الإدارة أن يضع سنوياً تحت تصرف المساهمين 
لاطلاعهم الخاص قبل انعقاد الجمعية العامة التي تدعى 
للنظر في تقرير المجلس بخمسة عشر يوماً على الأقل بياناً 
يوقعه رئيس المجلس ويشتمل على ما يأتي :
أ - المبالغ التي قبضها خلال السنة المالية كل عضو في
مجلس الإدارة على أيا كان سبب استحقاقه لها والمزايا 
العينية التي يتمتع بها .
ب - المبالغ المقترح صرفها لأعضاء مجلس الإدارة الحاليين 
أوالسابقين بصفة معاش تقاعد أو تعويض عن انتهاء 
الخدمة .
ج - المبالغ التي أنفقت فعلاً في الدعاية مع التفصيلات 
الخاصة بكل مبلغ .
د - الأعمال والعقود التي يكون فيها لأحد أعضاء مجلس الإدارة 
مصلحة شخصية .
هـ - التبرعات مع بيان مسوغات كل تبرع .
مادة (152) : أعضاء مجلس الإدارة مسئولون قبل الشركة وتجاه المساهمين 
إذا أساءوا تدبير شئونها أو خالفوا الأحكام المنصوص
عليها في هذا القانون أو في نظام الشركة وكل شرط يقضي
بغير ذلك يعتبر كأن لم يكن .
مادة (153) : 
أ - تقع المسئولية على جميع أعضاء مجلس الإدارة إذا
نشأ الخطأعن قرار صدر بإجماع آراء الأعضاء ،أما 
القرارات الصادرة بالأغلبية فلا يسأل عنها الأعضاء
المعارضون بشرط أن يثبتوا اعتراضهم صراحة في محضر 
الجلسة ، ولا يعتبر الغياب عن حضور الجلسة التي صدر 
فيها القرار سببا للإعفاء من المسئولية إلا إذا ثبت 
عدم علم العضو الغائب بالقرار أو علمه به وعدم 
استطاعته الاعتراض عليه .
ب - إذا اشترك اكثر من عضو واحد في الخطأ كانوا
مسئولين قبل الشركة بالتضامن وتوزع المسئولية
بينهم بقدر نصيب كل منهم في الخطأ المشترك. 
مادة (154) : يسأل أعضاء مجلس الإدارة عن تعويض الضرر الذي يلحق 
المساهم أو الغير بسبب أخطائهم . 
2 - الجمعية العامة العادية :
مادة (155) : 
أ - تنعقد الجمعية العامة العادية للمساهمين بدعوة
من رئيس مجلس الإدارة في الزمان والمكان اللذين
يعينهما نظام الشركة ويجب أن تنعقد الجمعية مرة
على الأقل في السنة خلال الشهور الأربعة التالية
لنهاية السنة المالية للشركة ولمجلس الإدارة أن
يقرر دعوة الجمعية كلما دعت الضرورة إلى ذلك .
ب - على مجلس الإدارة أن يقرر دعوة الجمعية العامة 
العاديةإلىالانعقاد إذا طلب إليه ذلك مراقب
الحسابات أو عدد من المساهمين يمثل 10% من رأس مال
الشركة بشرط أن يكون لديهم أسباب جدية تبرر الطلب .
ج - يجور للوزارة أن تدعو الجمعية العامة العادية إلى 
الانعقاد إذا مضى شهر على الموعد المحدد لانعقادها دون
أن تدعى إلى الانعقاد أو إذا طلب منها المحاسب 
القانوني أو عدد من المساهمين يمثل 10%من رأس
المال بشرط أن تكون لديهم أسباب جدية تبرر الطلب .
د - في جميع الأحوال تكون مصاريف الدعوة على الشركة .
مادة (156) : 
أ - يجب أن يكون مجلس الإدارة ممثلا في الجمعية العامة
بما لا يقل عن العدد الواجب توافره لصحة انعقاده.
ب - إذا لم يمثل مجلس الإدارة على النحو المبين في الفقرة 
الأولى فلا يكون اجتماع الجمعية العامة باطلا و إنما 
يعتبر عضو مجلس الإدارة الذي تخلف عن حضور الاجتماع
بغير عذر تقبله الجمعية مستقيلا.
مادة (157) : 
أ - للوزارة الحق في إرسال مندوب أو اكثر لحضور الجمعية
العامة للمساهمين دون أن يكون لهؤلاء المندوبين حق 
الاشتراك في المداولات أو التصويت ،وعليهم تسجيل وقائع 
الاجتماع في محضر خاص يتلى على المكلفين بتحرير محضر 
الجلسة لإبداء ملاحظاتهم عليه كتابة ويجب إثبات حضور 
مندوبي الوزارة في محضر جلسة الجمعية العامة .
ب - يجوز لمندوبي الوزارة الاعتراض على قرار الجمعية إذا
لم يستكمل الإجراءات القانونية أو خالف القانون .
ج - يجوز الطعن في اعتراض مندوب الوزارة لدى الوزير خلال
خمسةعشر يوما من تاريخ الاعتراض ويكون قرار الوزير 
في هذاالطعن قطعيا وللمتضرر حق اللجوء إلى القضاء.
مادة (158) : 
أ - لكل مساهم حق حضور الجمعية العامة للمساهمين .
ب - يجوزالتوكيل في حضور الجمعية العامة بشرط أن يكون 
الوكيل مساهما وان يكون التوكيل خاصا وثابتا
بالكتابة ولا يجوز للمساهم أن ينيب عنه أعضاء
مجلس الإدارة في حضور الجمعيةالعامة .
ج - في جميع الأحوال لا يجوز أن يزيد عدد الأسهم التي
يحوزهاالوكيل بهذه الصفة على 5% من اسهم رأس 
مال الشركة .
د - فيما عدا الأشخاص الاعتبارية لا يجوز أن يكون لأحد 
المساهمين بوصفه أصيلاً أو نائباً عن الغير عدد من
الأصوات يجاوز 20% من عدد الأصوات المقررة للأسهم 
الممثلة في الاجتماع ما لم ينص نظام الشركة على
نسبة أقل .
هـ - يعتبر حضور ولي أو وصي المساهم في الشركة أو 
ممثل الشخص الاعتباري المساهم فيها بمثابة حضور
قانوني للمساهم الأصلي لاجتماع الجمعية العمومية
ولو كان ذلك الولي أو الوصي أو ممثل الشخص 
الاعتباري غير مساهم بالشركة .
مادة (159) :
أ - تعلن دعوة المساهمين للجمعية العامة في صحيفة
يومية رسمية واحدة على الأقل ويجب أن يتم الإعلان 
قبل الموعد المحدد للانعقاد بخمسة عشر يوما على 
الأقل ، ومع ذلك يجوزالاكتفاء بتوجيه الدعوة في 
الميعاد المذكور بخطابات مسجلة ترسل لجميع 
المساهمين .
ب - يجب أن يشتمل إعلان الدعوة على جدول الأعمال .
ج - ترسل صورة من أوراق الدعوة إلى الوزارة قبل 
موعد اجتماع الجمعية بعشرة أيام على الأقل.
مادة(160) : يعد مجلس الإدارة جدول أعمال الجمعية العامة 
ويشتمل هذاالجدول بوجه خاص على ما يلي :
1 - سماع تقرير مجلس الإدارة وتقرير مراقب الحسابات 
والتصديق عليهما.
2 - النظر في ميزانية الشركة وحساب الأرباح والخسائر
والتصديق عليهما بعد سماع تقرير مراقب الحسابات .
3 - انتخاب أعضاء مجلس الإدارة الممثلين للمساهمين
وتعيين مراجعي الحسابات وتحديد الآجر الذي يمنح
لهم خلال السنةالمالية المقبلة ما لم يكن محددا 
في النظام الأساسي .
4 - النظر في مقترحات مجلس الإدارة بشأن الأرباح واتخاذ 
القراراللازم بشأنها.
5 - الترخيص لمجلس الإدارة بمنح التبرعات .
6 - النظر في عزل أعضاء مجلس الإدارة عند الاقتضاء .
7 - إبراء ذمة أعضاء مجلس الإدارة ومراقب الحسابات من 
المسئوليةأو تقرير رفع دعوى المسئولية عليهم بحسب
الأحوال مادة (161) : 
أ - لا يكون انعقاد الجمعية العامة صحيحا إلا إذا حضره 
مساهمون يمثلون نصف رأس مال الشركة على الأقل ما لم
ينص نظام الشركة على نسبة أعلى فإذا لم يتوافر الحد
الأدنى في الاجتماع الأول وجب دعوة الجمعية العامة إلى 
اجتماع ثان يعقد خلال الثلاثين يوما التالية للاجتماع 
الأول ، ويجب أن يمثل في الاجتماع الثاني ربع رأسمال 
الشركة ، فإذا لم يتوفر هذا الحد في الاجتماع وجب
دعوة الجمعية العامة إلىاجتماع ثالث خلال خمسة عشر
يوما التالية للاجتماع الثاني ، ويعتبر الاجتماع 
الثالث صحيحا أيا كان عدد الأسهم الممثلةفيه .
ب - تصدر قرارات الجمعية العامة با لأغلبية المطلقة
للأسهم الممثلة في الاجتماع.
مادة (162) : 
أ - يتولى رئاسة الجمعية العامة رئيس مجلس الإدارة 
أو نائبه أو من يعينه مجلس الإدارة لذلك وتعين 
الجمعية من المساهمين من يتولى أمانة السر
وجمع الأصوات .
ب - إذا كانت الجمعية تبحث في أمر يتعلق برئيس الاجتماع
وجب ان تختار الجمعية من بين المساهمين من يتولى
الرئاسة .
مادة (163) : 
أ - يفتح في مركز الشركة الرئيسي قبل تاريخ انعقاد 
الجمعيةالعامة بأسبوع على الأقل سجل تسجل فيه 
أسماء المساهمين الراغبين في الاشتراك بالجمعية 
العامة وعدد الأسهم التي يحملها المساهم أصالة
ووكالة ويعطى بطاقة يذكر فيها عددالأصوات التي
يستحقها وذلك بإشراف وتوقيع أحد أعضاء مجلس 
الإدارة على مسئولية المجلس .
ب - لكل مساهم حق مناقشة الموضوعات المدرجة في جدول 
أعمال الجمعية العامة واستجواب أعضاء مجلس الإدارة 
والمراقبين بشأنها ،وله أن يقدم ما يشاء من الأسئلة
قبل انعقاد الجمعية بخمسة أيام على الأقل وكل شرط في 
النظام يقضي بحرمان المساهم من حق الاستجواب أو توجيه
الأسئلة يعتبر باطلاً .
ج - يرد مجلس الإدارة على أسئلة المساهمين بالقدر الذي لا 
يعرض مصلحة الشركة أو اية هيئة أخرى أو المصلحة 
العامة للضرر،وإذا رأى المساهم أن الرد على سؤاله 
غير كاف احتكم إلى الجمعية العامة ويكون قرارها 
واجب التنفيذ.
د - لكل مساهم عدد من الأصوات في الجمعية العامة يساوي 
عددأسهمه .
مادة (164) : يحرر محضر بخلاصة وافية لمناقشات الجمعية العامة وبكل 
ما يحدث أثناء الاجتماع بما في ذلك أسماء المساهمين 
الحاضرين والقرارات التي اتخذت في الجمعية وعدد 
الأصوات التي وافقت عليها أو خالفتها وألا قوال التي
يطلب المساهمون إثباتها في المحضر.
مادة (165) : 
أ - تدون محاضر اجتماع الجمعية العامة بصفة منتظمة 
عقب كل جلسة في دفتر خاص ويوقع كل محضر مدون في 
الدفتر رئيس الجمعية وأمين سرها وجامع الأصوات 
ومراقب الحسابات ويكون الموقعون على محاضر الاجتماع
مسئولين عن صحة البيانات الواردة بها.
ب - يمسك جدول حضور يسجل فيه أسماء أعضاء الجمعية
العامة وعددالأصوات التي يملكونها أصالة ووكالة 
وتوقيعاتهم ويحفظ مع محضر الاجتماع لدى الشركة .
مادة (166) : يكون التصويت في الجمعية العامة بالطريقة التي
يعينها نظام الشركة ويجب أن يكون التصويت بطريق
الاقتراع السري إذا كان 
3 - الجمعية العامة غير العادية :
مادة (172) :
أ - تختص الجمعية العامة غير العادية بتعديل نظام
الشركة وباندماج الشركة في شركة أو شركة أو
مؤسسة أخرى أو حلها قبل انتهاء مدتها أو تمديد
مدتها .
ب - مع مراعاة أحكام المادة (111) من هذا القانون 
يجوز للجمعية العامة غير العادية إدخال ما تراه
من تعديلات على نظام الشركة عدا :
1 - التعديلات التي يكون من شأنها زيادة أعباء
المساهمين المالية.
2 - تعديل الغرض الأساسي للشركة.
3 - نقل موطن الشركة المؤسسة في الجمهورية إلى 
بلد أجنبي .
ج - كل شرط في نظام الشركة يقضي بغير الأحكام المذكورة 
في هذه المادة يعتبر كأن لم يكن .
مادة (173) : تسري على الجمعية العامة غير العادية الأحكام المتعلقة 
بالجمعية العامة العادية مع مراعاة ما يأتي :
1 - لا تجتمع الجمعية العامة غير العادية الأبناء على دعوة من
مجلس الإدارة وعلى المجلس توجيه هذه الدعوة إذا طلب إليه 
ذلك عدد من المساهمين يمثل 25% من رأس المال لأسباب جدية 
ويجب أن تذكر مواد جدول الأعمال في الدعوة الموجهة 
للمساهمين ولا يجوز المذاكرة في موضوعات لم يرد ذكرها 
في الدعوة ،وإذا لم يقم المجلس بدعوة الجمعية خلال خمسة
عشر يوما من تقديم الطلب جاز للطالبين أن يتقدموا إلى 
الوزارة بطلب لتوجيه الدعوة ، وللوزارة أن تدعو 
الجمعية للانعقاد .
2 - لا يكون اجتماع الجمعية العامة غير العادية صحيحا إلاَّ 
إذا حضره مساهمون يمثلون ثلثي راس المال على الأقل مالم
ينص نظام الشركة على نسبة أعلى فإذا لم يتوافر الحد 
الأدنى في الاجتماع الأول وجب دعوة الجمعية إلى اجتماع
ثان خلال الثلاثين يوما التالية لموعد الاجتماع الأول ، 
ويعتبر الاجتماع الثاني صحيحا إذا حضره عدد من المساهمين
يمثل ثلث رأس المال على الأقل .
3 - تصدر قرارات الجمعية العامة غير العادية بأغلبية ثلثي 
الأسهم الممثلة في الاجتماع إلا إذا كان القرار يتعلق بزيادة 
رأس المال أو تخفيضه أو إطالة مدة الشركة أو حل الشركة 
قبل الميعاد المعين في النظام أو إدماج الشركة في شركة 
أو هيئة أخرى فلا يكون القرار صحيحا إلا إذا صدر بأغلبية
ثلاثة أرباع الأسهم الممثلة في الاجتماع .
4 - للجمعية العامة غير العادية أن تصدر قرارات من صلاحيات
الجمعية العامة العادية .
الجزء الخامس
في مراقب الحسابات
مادة (174) :
أ - يكون للشركة المساهمة مراقب حسابات واحد أو أكثر بشرط 
ألا يزيد عددهم على ثلاثة .
ب - يعين مراقب الحسابات لمدة سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات قابلة
للتجديد من جدول المحاسبين القانونيين الذي تضعه 
الوزارة .
ج - يكون تعيين مراقب الحسابات وتجديد تعيينه وتقدير
مكافآته بقرار من الجمعية العامة .
مادة (175) :
أ - إذا شغر مركز أحد مراقبي الحسابات وجب على رئيس مجلس 
الإدارة أن يخطر الجمعية العامة فورا لتعيين من يحل 
محله .
ب - لا يجوز الجمع بين عمل المراقب والاشتراك في تأسيس 
الشركة أو عضوية مجلس إدارتها أو القيام بأي عمل فني
أو إداري بها ولو على سبيل الاستشارة ،كما لا يجوز أن
يكون المراقب شريكا لأحد مؤسسي الشركة أو لأحد أعضاء
مجلس إدارتها أو موظفاً لديه أو من أقربائه إلى 
الدرجة الرابعة .
ج - يعتبر باطلا كل عمل مخالف لأحكام هذه المادة ويلزم 
المخالف بإعادة جميع المبالغ التي قبضها من الشركة
لخزانتها ويتحمل مسئولية أي ضرر يلحق بالشركة نتيجة 
المخالفة .
مادة (176) :
أ - على مراقب الحسابات أن يقدم إلى مجلس الإدارة في أول
اجتماع له بعد تعيينه إقرارا بما يملكه من اسهم 
الشركة أو سندات القرض التي أ صدرتها باسمه أو
باسم زوجه أو أولاده القصر وكذلك بكل تغيير في هذه 
الصكوك ويشتمل هذا الإقرار على تاريخ كل عملية على حدة 
وعدد الأسهم وسندات القرض التي تناولتها وسعر الشراء 
أو البيع ، ويعتبر معزولا بحكم القانون كل مراقب يخالف
هذه الفقرة.
ب - تعد الشركة سجلا خاصا تثبت فيه ما يملكه كل مراقب 
حسابات باسمه أو باسم زوجه أو أولاده القصر من اسهم 
الشركة وسنداتها وكل تغيير يرد على هذه الملكية.
مادة (177) :
أ - لمراقب الحسابات في كل وقت الاطلاع على جميع دفاتر
الشركة وسجلاتها وغير ذلك من الوثائق وفي طلب
البيانات والإيضاحات التي يرى ضرورة الحصول عليها .
وله كذلك أن يتحقق من موجودات الشركة والتزاماتها ،
وعلى رئيس مجلس الإدارة أن يمكن المراقب من كل ذلك .
ب - على المراقب في حالة الامتناع عن تمكينه من أداء 
عمله المنصوص عليه في الفقرة السابقة إثبات ذلك 
في تقرير يقدم إلى مجلس الإدارة ، فإذا لم يقم 
المجلس بتيسير عمل المراقب وجب عليه أن يرسل إلى 
الوزارة صورة ، من التقرير وأن يعرضه على الجمعية 
العامة .
مادة (178) :
أ - على مجلس الإدارة أن يسلم مراقب الحسابات صورة من 
الإخطارات والبيانات التي يرسلها إلى المساهمين 
المدعوين لحضور الجمعية العامة وذلك قبل تاريخ 
الاجتماع بعشرة أيام على الأقل.
ب - على المراقب في الجمعية العامة أن يتأكد من صحة 
الإجراءات التي اتبعت في الدعوى للاجتماع ، وعليه 
أن يدلي في الاجتماع برايه في كل ما يتعلق بعمله.
ج - إذا لم يحضر المراقب فلا يكون الاجتماع باطلا ، 
وإنما يعتبر المراقب الذي تخلف عن حضور الاجتماع
بغير عذر مقبول تـقره الجمعية مستقيلا.
__________________
-------------------------------------------------------------------
مادة (179) :
أ - يقدم مراقب الحسابات إلى الجمعية العامة والوزارة 
تقريرا يشتمل على البيانات التي تحددها اللائحة
التنفيذية لهذا القانون .
ب - على المراقب أن يبين في التقرير الوضع المالي 
للشركة ودرجة وضوحها في حساباتها وما إذا كانت 
دفاترها منظمة بصورة أصولية واقتراحه بالمصادقة 
على الميزانية السنوية والحسابات الختامية بصورة
مطلقة أو مع التحفظ أو بإعادتها إلى مجلس الإدارة ،
كما يجب أن يبين موقف مجلس الإدارة فيما يتعلق 
بتمكينه من الحصول على البيانات والمعلومات التي 
طلبها ،وان يثبت في التقرير ما يتكشف له من
مخالفات لأحكام القانون أو نظام الشركة .
ج - يتلى تقرير مراقب الحسابات في الجمعية العامة
ويكون لكل مساهم حق مناقشة التقرير وطلب إيضاحات 
بشأن الوقائع الواردة فيه ، وإذا قررت الجمعية 
العامة المصادقة على تقرير مجلس الإدارة دون سماع 
تقرير مراقب الحسابات كان قرارها باطلاً .
مادة (180) : إذا تعدد مراقبوا الحسابات ولم يتفقوا على التقرير
المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة وجب أن يعد كل منهم 
تقريرا مستقلا وتتلى التقارير كلها في الجمعية العامة .
مادة (181) :
أ - إذا أغفل مجلس الإدارة دعوة الجمعية العامة في 
الأحوال المبينة في القانون أو في نظام الشركة 
وجب على مراقب الحسابات توجيه هذه الدعوة.
ب - يجوز لمراقبي الحسابات دعوة الجمعية العامة
للانعقاد كلما دعت الضرورة القصوى إلى ذلك وفي
هذه الحالة يضع المراقب جدول الأعمال ويتولى نشره ،
وإذا أهمل المراقب دعوة الجمعية في الحالة المذكورة 
فيكون للوزارة أن تقوم بها على نفقة الشركة .
مادة (182) : لا يجوز لمراقب الحسابات أن يذيع إلى المساهمين في غير
الجمعية العامة أو إلى غيرهم ما وقف عليه من أسرار
الشركة بسبب قيامه بعمله وألاحق عليه العزل مع إلزامه
بالتعويض .
مادة (183) :
أ - يكون مراقب الحسابات مسئولا قبل الشركة عن تعويض 
الضرر الذي يلحقها بسبب الأخطاء التي تقع منه في 
تنفيذ عمله ..وإذا تعدد المراقبون المشتركون في 
الخطأ كانوا مسئولين قبل الشركة بالتضامن .
ب - تسقط دعوى المسئولية المدنية المذكورة في الفقرة 
السابقة بمضي سنه من تاريخ انعقاد الجمعية العامة 
التي تلي فيها تقرير المراقب وإذا كان الفعل 
المنسوب إلى المراقب يكون جريمة فلا تسقط دعوى 
المسئولية إلاَّ بسقوط الدعوى العامة.
ج - يسأل المراقب عن تعويض الضرر الذي يلحق المساهم 
أو الغير بسبب خطأه . 
الجزء السادس
الرقابة الحكومية
مادة (184) : 
أ - تراقب الوزارة الشركات المساهمة للتحقق من قيامها 
بتنفيذ الأحكام المنصوص عليها في القانون وفي نظام 
الشركة .
ب - للوزارة في أي وقت من أوقات الدوام الرسمي إجراء
تفتيش على الشركة وفحص حساباتها ودفاترها وسجلاتها 
وغير ذلك من الوثائق وسائر أعمالها وطلب إيضاحات
أو بيانات من مجلس الإدارة ، كما لها أن تكلف في كل 
وقت مراقب الحسابات للقيام بهذه المهمة وتقد يم
تقرير بذلك لها.
ج - على الوزارة تبليغ الجهة القضائية المختصة بكل فعل 
يعتبر جريمة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون .
مادة (185) : 
أ - على رئيس مجلس الإدارة أن يرسل إلى الوزارة خلال الشهر 
الأول من بدء كل سنة مالية صورة من الوثائق الآتية :
1 - قائمة بأسماء أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وجنسياتهم وسنهم .
2 - لائحة تنظيم العمل في مجلس الإدارة .
3 - البيان الخاص بما يملكه أعضاء مجلس الإدارة ومدير 
الشركة باسمهم أو باسم أزواجهم أو أولادهم القصر من 
أسهم الشركة وسنداتها.
4 - اسم مراقب الحسابات ومكافآته والبيان الخاص بما
يملكه باسمه أو باسم زوجه أو أولاده القصر من أسهم 
الشركة وسنداتها .
ب - يجب على رئيس مجلس الإدارة أن يرسل إلى الوزارة صورة 
من الميزانية وحساب الأرباح والخسائر وتقرير مجلس 
الإدارة وتقرير مراقب الحسابات والبيان المنصوص عليه 
في المادة(152) من هذا القانون ، وذلك بمجرد إعداد
هذه الوثائق .
ج - كل تغيير يطرأ خلال السنة المالية على البيانات 
الواردة بالوثائق المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين 
السابقتين يجب أن يبلغ إلى الوزارة فوراً .
مادة (186) : على رئيس مجلس الإدارة أن يرسل إلى الوزارة صورة من
محاضر اجتماعات مجلس الإدارة والجمعيات العامة 
والقرارات التي اتخذت في هذه الاجتماعات وذلك خلال خمسة 
عشر يوما من انتهاء كل اجتماع .
مادة (187) : 
أ - لكل ذي مصلحة طلب الاطلاع لدى الجهة الإدارية المختصة 
على الوثائق والسجلات والمحاضر والتقارير المتعلقة 
بالشركة والحصول على بيانات منها مصدقا عليها من هذه 
الجهة .
ب - للجهة المذكورة أن ترفض الطلب المشار إليه في الفقرة 
السابقة إذا كان من شأن إذاعة البيانات المطلوبة إلحاق 
الضرر بالشركة أو بأية هيئة أخرى أو المصلحة العامة .
ج - تعين اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون رسوم الاطلاع 
والحصول على البيانات.
مادة (188) : يجوز للجهة الإدارية المختصة فضلا عن الأحوال المنصوص 
عليها في الفقرة الثالثة من المادة (156) من هذا 
القانون أن تدعو الجمعية العامة للانعقاد إذا تبين لها 
ضرورة ذلك لوقوع مخالفات للقانون أو لنظام الشركة أو 
خلل في إدارتها.
الجزء السابع
مالية الشركة
مادة (189) : تكون للشركة سنة مالية يحددها نظامها .
مادة (190) :
أ - على مجلس الإدارة أن يجنب في كل سنة 10% من الأرباح 
الصافية لتكون احتياطيا قانونيا ويجوز أن تقرر 
الجمعيةالعامة وقف تجنيب هذا الاحتياطي إذا بلغ
نصف رأس المال .
ب - يستخدم الاحتياطي القانوني في تغطية خسائر الشركة 
وشراء آلات جديدة وفي زيادة رأس المال وإذا جاوز هذا 
الاحتياطي نصف رأس المال جاز للجمعية العامة أن تقرر 
توزيع القدر الزائد على المساهمين وذلك في السنوات 
التي لا تحقق الشركة فيها من الأرباح الصافية ما يكفي 
لأداءالنسبة المقررة لهم في نظام الشركة على أن لا 
تزيد هذه النسبة على 5% من رأس المال.
ج - يجب أن يعاد إلى الاحتياطي ما أخذ منه عندما تسمح 
أرباح السنين التالية بذلك .
د - يجوز أن ينص نظام الشركة على تجنيب نسبة معينة من 
الأرباح الصافية لتكوين احتياطي نظامي اختياري يخصص 
للأغراض المنصوص عليها في النظام ، ولا يجوز استخدام 
هذا الاحتياطي في غير ما خصص له إلا بقرار من الجمعية 
العامة غير العادية ..فإذا لم يكن الاحتياطي النظامي 
مخصصا لأغراض معينة جاز للجمعية العامة العادية بناء 
على اقتراح مجلس الإدارة أن تقرر صرفه فيما يعود 
بالنفع على الشركة .
مادة (191) : يجرى توزيع الأرباح المتحققة للشركة بقرار من الجمعية
العامة بناء على اقتراح مجلس الإدارة وفقا للترتيب 
التالي :
1 - تفرز من الأرباح المتحققة الالتزامات المترتبة على 
الشركة بموجب قانون وأنظمة العمل كما تفرز منها
الضرائب المستحقة على الشركة لتأمين دفع هذه
الالتزامات في مواعيدها.
2 - تفرز من الأرباح النسبة المقررة لاستهلاك رأس المال 
ومبالغ الاحتياطي الإجباري القانوني والاحتياطي 
النظامي الاختياري ضمن حدود النسب المقررة في هذا 
القانون والنظام لاستعمالها في الأغراض المخصصة لها.
3 - تقررالجمعية العامة المكافآت المخصصة لأعضاء مجلس 
الإدارة ومفتشي الحسابات.
4 - توزع الأرباح الباقية على المساهمين بنسبة أسهمهم .
مادة (192) : 
أ - يستحق المساهم حصته في الأرباح بمجرد صدور قرار 
الجمعية العامة بتوزيعها.
ب - على مجلس الإدارة أن يقوم بتنفيذ قرار الجمعية 
العامة بتوزيع الأرباح على المساهمين خلال شـهرين
على الأكثر من تاريخ صدور القرار ما لم ينص نظام 
الشركة على مدةأقل .
مادة (193) : 
أ - إذا بلغت الخسائر نصف رأس المال دون أن تغطي من 
الاحتياطي وجب على مجلس الإدارة أن يبادر إلى دعوة 
الجمعية العامة غير العادية للنظر في حل الشركة.
ب - إذا لم يقم مجلس الإدارة بتوجيه هذه الدعوة أو لم 
يتوافر النصاب القانوني لصحة الاجتماع وفقا للمادة 
(174) من هذا القانون أو رفضت الجمعية العامة غير 
العادية حل الشركة جاز للوزارة ولكل مساهم أن يرفع
دعوى بطلب الحكم بحل الشركة.
ج - إذا قضت المحكمة برفض طلب الحل وجب على مجلس الإدارة 
دعوة الجمعية العامة غير العادية إلى الانعقاد خلال
شهر من تاريخ الحكم النهائي لتقرير تخفيض رأس المال 
أو عدم تخفيضه .
الجزء الثامن
تعديل نظام الشركة
مادة (194) : 
أ - لا تكون قرارات الجمعية العامة غير العادية المتعلقة 
بتعديل نظام الشركة أو بحلها أو اندماجها بشركة أخرى
نافذة إلا إذا أقرها الوزير .
ب - يقدم مجلس الإدارة طلب الموافقة على التعديل مرفقا به 
محضر جلسة الجمعية العامة غير العادية التي اتخذ فيها 
قرار التعديل وجميع الأوراق والمستندات المتعلقة به 
إلىالوزارة خلال خمسة أيام من تاريخ صدور القرار
المذكور .
ج - يصدر الوزير قراره بشأن التعديل خلال خمسة عشر يوما من 
تاريخ إعادة الأوراق إلى الوزارة . ويعتبر في حكم قرار 
بالقبول انقضاء هذا الميعاد دون البت في الطلب .
مادة (195) : ينشر على نفقة الشركة قرار الوزير بالموافقة على تعديل 
نظام الشركة مرفقا به قرار الجمعية العامة بالتعديل في 
الجريدة الرسمية .
مادة (196) : 
أ - يقوم مجلس الإدارة بشهر تعديل نظام الشركة في السجل 
التجاري وفقا لأحكام القانون .
ب - إذا لم يشهر التعديل في السجل التجاري كان باطلا 
وللغيروحده التمسك بهذا البطلان.
ج - يزول البطلان إذا تم الشهر قبل طلب الحكم به .
1 - زياد رأس المال :
مادة (197) : لا يجوز أن تقرر الجمعية العامة غير العادية زيادة رأس 
المال إلاَّ بعد أداء رأس المال الأصلي بأكمله .
مادة (198) : يجب أن يحدد قرار الجمعية العامة غير العادية الطريقة 
التي تتبع في زيادة رأس المال ومقدار هذه الزيادة وسعر 
إصدار الأسهم الجديدة ولا يجوز تخويل مجلس الإدارة هذه 
السلطات .
مادة (199) : لا تسري على الأسهم الجديدة التي تصدر عند زيادة رأس 
المال الأحكام المذكورة في المادة (103) من هذا القانون 
مادة (200) : تكون القيمة الاسمية للأسهم الجديدة معادلة للقيمة 
الاسمية للأسهم الأصلية ويجوز للجمعية العامة غير 
العادية أن تقرر إضافة علاوة إصدار إلى القيمة الاسمية 
للسهم وأن تحدد مقدارها وتضاف هذه العلاوة إلى 
الاحتياطي القانوني ولو بلغ نصف رأس المال .
مادة (201) : 
أ - يكون للمساهمين الأصليين حق الأولوية في الاكتتاب 
بالأسهم الجديدة وكل شرط على خلاف ذلك يعتبر كأن لم 
يكن .
ب - ينشر بيان في إحدى الصحف اليومية الرسمية يتضمن 
إعلان المساهمين بأولوياتهم في الاكتتاب وتاريخ افتتاحه 
وتاريخ أقفاله وسعر الأسهم الجديدة ويجوز بالإضافة 
إلى ذلك إخطار المساهمين بهذا البيان بخطابات مسجلة 
إلا إذا ترتب على ذلك تحميل الشركة نفقات باهظة.
ج - على كل مساهم أن يبدى رغبته كتابة في استعمال حقه في 
الأولوية في الاكتتاب بالأسهم الجديدة خلال خمسة عشر 
يوما من تاريخ نشر البيان المذكور.
مادة (202) : 
أ - توزع الأسهم الجديدة على المساهمين الأصليين الذين 
طلبوا الاكتتاب بالأسهم الجديدة حسب طلبهم إذا لم 
تتجاوز الأسهم المطلوبة.
ب - في الحالات التي تتجاوز الأسهم المطلوبة الأسهم 
المطروحة توزع الأسهم على المساهمين الأصليين كل بنسبة 
أسهمه على أن لايجاوز ما حصل عليه المساهم ماطلبه من 
اسهم جديدة.
ج - إذا زادت الأسهم المطروحة على الأسهم المطلوبة يطرح ما 
يتبقى من الأسهم الجديدة للاكتتاب العام وتتبع في هذا 
الاكتتاب الأحكام المتعلقة بالاكتتاب العام عند تأسيس 
الشركة كما تتبع الأحكام المتعلقة بتقويم الحصص 
العينية على أن تقوم الجمعية العامة مقام الجمعية 
التأسيسية .
مادة (203) :
أ - في حالة عرض الأسهم الجديدة للاكتتاب العام يجب تحرير 
نشرة اكتتاب تشمل على وجه خاص البيانات الآتية :
1 - أسباب زيادة رأس المال .
2 - قـرارالجمعية العامة غير العادية بزيادة رأس المال 
وقرار الوزير بالموافقة على القرار.
3 - رأس مال الشركة عند إصدار الأسهم الجديدة ومقدار 
الزيادة المقترحة وعدد الأسهم الجديدة وعلاوة الإصدار.
4 - بيانات عن الحصص العينية .
5 - بيانات عن متوسط الأرباح التي وزعتها الشركة خلال 
السنوات الثلاث السابقة على قرار زيادة رأس المال.
6 - إقرار من مراقب الحسابات بصحة البيانات الواردة
بالنشرة.
ب - يوقع النشرة رئيس مجلس الإدارة ومراقب الحسابات 
ويكونان مسئولين بالتضامن عن صحة البيانات 
الواردة بها.
2 - تخفيض رأس المال :
مادة (204) : للشركة المساهمة أن تخفض رأسمالها بقرار من الجمعية 
العامة غير العادية خاضع لمصادقة الوزير إذا زاد عن 
حاجتها أو إذا لحقتها خسائر ورأت معها تخفيض رأسمالها 
إلى قدره الفعلي ، ولا يجوز تخفيض رأس مال الشركة إلى 
مادون الحد الأدنى المقرر قانونا.
مادة (205) : 
أ - لا يحوز للجمعية العامة غير العادية أن تقرر تخفيض رأس 
المال إلاَّ بعد سماع تقرير من مراقب الحسابات يبين فيه 
أسباب التخفيض والالتزامات التي على الشركة وأثر 
التخفيض في هذه الالتزامات .
ب - لا يجوز أن تقرر الجمعية العامة غير العادية تخفيض رأس 
المال إلى الحد الأدنى الذي يضعف قدرتها على الوفاء 
بالتزاماتها المالية.
ج - يبين في قرار الجمعية العامة غير العادية بتخفيض رأس 
المال الطريقة التي تتبع في التخفيض .
مادة (206) : 
أ - يقوم مجلس الإدارة بنشر القرار الصادر بتخفيض رأس المال 
على نفقة الشركة في إحدى الصحف اليومية الرسمية وعليه 
أن يخطر الدائنين المعلومة مواطنهم بهذا القرار بكتب 
مسجلة.
ب - على الدائنين أن يقدموا إلى الشركة المستندات المثبتة 
لديونهم خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ النشر في الصحف 
اليومية الرسمية لتقوم الشركة بوفاء الديون الحالية 
منها وتقديم الضمانات الكافية للوفاء بالديون الآجلة . 
ج - لا يصدر قرار من الوزير بالموافقة على تخفيض رأس المال 
إلاَّ بعد استيفاء الشروط المذكورة في الفترة السابقة .
مادة (207) : يجوز أن يتبع في تخفيض رأس المال إحدى الطرق الآتية :
1 - تنـزيل القيمة الاسمية للأسهم برد جزء من هذه القيمة 
الى المساهمين أو بإبرائهم من جزء من الباقي غير 
المدفوع من قيمة الأسهم .
2 - تنـزيل القيمة الاسمية للأسهم بإلغاء جزء من هذه 
القيمة يعادل الخسارة التي لحقت الشركة .
3 - إلغاء عدد من الأسهم يوازي الجزء المراد تخفيضه.
4 - شراء عدد من الأسهم يوازي الجزء المراد تخفيضه وإتلافه 
على أن يتم الشراء من الاحتياطي الاختياري وتؤدي قيمة 
الأسهم كاملة .
مادة (208) : إذا كان تخفيض رأس المال برد جزء من القيمة الاسمية 
للأسهم إلى المساهمين أو بإبرائهم من القدر غير 
المدفوع من قيمة الأسهم فلا يحتج بالتخفيض قبل الدائنين 
الذين قدموا طلباتهم في الميعاد المذكور في الفقرة 
الثانية من المادة (207) من هذا القانون إلا إذا استوفى 
هؤلاء ديونهم أو حصلوا على الضمانات الكافية للوفاء بها.
مادة (209) : إذا خفضت الشركة رأسمالها بما يعادل خسارتها الثابتة 
بمقتضى أخر ميزانية لها ، فلا يتوقف تنفيذ قرار 
التخفيض على استيفاء الشروط المذكورة في الفقرة الثانية 
من المادة (207) من هذا القانون بشرط ألا يزيد التخفيض 
على الخسارة التي لحقت الشركة .
مادة (210) : إذا كان تخفيض رأس المال بإلغاء عدد من الأسهم وجب 
مراعاة المساواة بين المساهمين وعليهم أن يقدموا إلى 
الشركة في الميعاد الذي تحدده الأسهم التي تقرر إلغاؤها 
وإلا كان من حق الشركة اعتبارها ملغاة.
مادة (211) :
أ - إذا قررت الشركة تخفيض رأسمالها بشراء عدد من أسهمها 
وإتلافه وجب توجيه دعوة عامة إلى جميع المساهمين 
ليقوموا بعرض أسهمهم للبيع وتنشر الدعوة في صحيفة 
يوميه رسمية تصدر في مركز الشركة ، ويجوز ايضا إخطار 
المساهمين بخطابات مسجلة برغبة الشركة في شراء الأسهم 
مالم يترتب على ذلك تحميل الشركة نفقات باهظة.
ب - إذا زاد عدد الأسهم المعروضة للبيع على القدر الذي قررت 
الشركة شراؤه وجب تخفيض طلبات البيع بنسبة الزيادة .
ج - يتبع في تقدير ثمن شراء الأسهم الأحكام المنصوص عليها 
في نظام الشركة، فإذا لم يرد في النظام نص بهذا الشان 
وجب على الشركة أن تدفع الثمن العادل.
مادة (212) : لا يجوز بأي حال للشركة أن تقترض مالاً برهن أسهمها.

----------

